# Topic Natural IVF (ie no drugs) Part 4



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

well Hi ladies,

sorry to keep you all waiting, have been haiving a nightmare over the weekend......

I started bleeding slightly on Sat so ended up in A&E that afternoon, had bloods taken that came back as doubled from the Friday so thought cool thats good, was booked in at the EPU for scan yesterday....... had the scan the sonographer said it looked like I had m/c as she couldnt see anything......... so lots of     the dr came to take more blood and said that they really couldnt say that as it was so early, only the blood levels would let us know for sure... so have had another tense 24 hours to find that they have now gone up to 471.... so it looks good, but I just cant help feeling that its not enough and that I am m/c and the bleeding is only slight because of the gestone that I am still on.............. waiting to speak to Lizzie to see what she thinks, I just wish it was over and done with one way or the other   

Sorry to start this new lovely thread on a downer 

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh Debs .... I can almost hear the torment in your post.  

I agree that it is probably far to early to see much on a scan - I think they would need to have very sophisticated scanning equipment and staff. Don't you have one booked for Friday at Create? I think they have some of the best equipment in the country, so you should get a better indication there. You could also try the FMC. I've never been but I hear great reports about it.

The HCG rise is really really good. It definitely looks like a late implantation to me. And with your history, I wouldn't be surprised if that's been your problem and maybe the extra progesterone has bridged the gap to get you to implantation and now it's all going in the right direction. I know it must be so so hard when you are bleeding. Why don't you put a post out for some success stories with bleeding. I know there are loads. I really don't think your levels would be rising so well if you'd had a m/c.

You've had such a terrible weekend. I hope that Lizzie can give you some comfort and you can start to get some positive messages.

Take care hun,

Holly


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Debs
Sorry that you are having such a traumatic time of this - when it should just be full of joy. I am not surprised you are so upset - I hope that your very positive rise in hcg levels is a really good sign, and I agree with Holly that the hospital probably had really low rate scan equipment, so I hope and pray you get some much better news with Geeta on Friday

Lee - still being sick - urgh! I bet the worrying doesnt go away  - whoever said you should relax through your pregnancy obviously had never had IVF and must have had very easy pregnancies! Wishing you some peace of mind and no cause for paranoia xx

Holly - hope you are well. How are things with you? I know you had all those results, have you pursued any treatment at all? 

Lou - ooooh - PCO - hmmm? are they going to give you some more info on how that can affect you and your tx? I hope it does nothing to hinder this one. stay positive x

Nickel - sounds like you have braved a lot so far. I think it's incredibly hard to find a consultant that listens to you and answers your questions unbiasedly. They all seem to push their particular method, or answers questions how they think you want them answered. I was recommended to try uch - as they are a teaching research hospital -but I have not yet thought about contacting them yet - as I have too many other options to mull over (argh!). On the icsi/multicycle thread there is some info about a drug they are trialling in america (and here in some cases) for women that respond very poorly - dhea, it's meant to drastically increase egg production and quality. Sounds an interesting option for me if my next one doesnt go in the right direction 

Love to everyone 
Amanda xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls -

debs - honey I'm so sorry this must be torture for you. Terrible after all the stress you've been through all ready. I'm so hoping that Holly is right and that this little fighter is a late implantation. Big hugs love. 

Amanda - The DHEA sounds interesting. I think that's a drug a FF of mine took. Not sure if she self medicated or not. Hope you get some answers soon.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry no more personals. Been a long day.

Me bit:
Had a bit of an 'episode' at clinic today. I walked in for my scan to find the dr sitting there from the Homerton who was the reason why I requested to be transferred to Barts. Apparantly he now works at Barts. Couldn't believe it. I started to well up and said I didn't feel comfortable having  a scan with him. I ended up having a scan with someone else, but I did sit trying not to cry in the waiting room with all the couples there waiting for the info session. My consultant Ms Tozer was lovely and came and apologised and said it wouldn't happen again. I'm sure I might have nightmares about being under sedation in EC and him doing it! It was more of a shock than anything. 

Makes me realise how lovely Geeta is and how well cared for I felt in her appointments.

Anyway, the scan. I think I've got some good follies coming along. Not sure about numbers and progress, being a novice and all. I got 2 x 18mm, 1 x 17mm, 1 x 14mm, 2 x 13mm, 2 x 11mm and 9 <10mm. Best news of all is lining at 8.9mm!! Back in for a scan Friday with EC scheduled for early next week.

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Will catch up with everyone properly soon.

Just wanted to wish Debs the very best for your scan tomorrow.

Holly xx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Debs - Best of luck for the scan today. Thinking of you x

Lee


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

debs - been thinking of you all day so far. So hoping all goes well.

Me bit:
I had my scan today. Lining is now 9.5 and triple layered. Had to ask them about the triple layered bit, they don't talk to you about anything unless you ask.
Follies are: Right ovary 1 x 22mm, 2 x 18mm, 2 x 16mm, 3 x 13mm, 2 x 12mm, 4 x small
Left ovary 1 x 22mm, 1 x 19mm, 1 x 12mm, 2 x small

EC should be early next week, I think maybe Monday. Eek!

Thanks for all support you've given me.

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Wanted to see if there was any news from Debs.   

Lou - sounds like a great crop of eggs growing in there. Any congrats on the lining. Triple layered sounds like the real Ritz of linings to me. Lots of snuggling down room for those little embies.

Lee - good to hear from you and that everything is going well for you.

Amanda - thanks for asking after me. We seem to bump into one another all over the place!!. 

I'm booked in for a laparoscopy and possible salpingectomy (tube removal) on the 17th. Mr T is going to do it for me and BUPA will hopefully cover it, which is good. Free medical treatment - what a treat!! I'm to have another couple of scans in the run up to it though so that he can assess whether it is really the best thing to do. I'm really tempted to go ahead with the lap anyway as I feel there is no better alternative than going it there to have a look and see what's going on. I had a lap in 2002 and had my endo cleaned up - and it was a few months after that, that I had my successful IVF. I am sure my endo is back in anger - hence the blocked tube, so I wouldn't mind having it cleaned up again. Can't help thinking that it might have helped first time round. Those straws again .... forever  clutching at them  

Holly


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Holly - I'm so glad you're getting some free tx! I have another FF with endo problems and she says that time is of the essence as far as doing tx after ops to clear it up. i.e. as fast as possible. I so hope that these investiagtions turn the tide of bad luck for you.

I switched on BBC Breakfast news today and only caught the end of the item on single embryo transfer IVF. Thank god there was someone saying that it is only viable if the embryo selection process also improves. So bad of HFEA to contiually make these announcements about multiple births and siting stats from Finland when they do so much more to get higher quality embryos than in the UK.

Then there's an article in the Guardian about the new HFEA clinic stats. As usual impying ARGC cherry pick. As far as I can see, Mr T is right in his assertion that many people go to the ARGC after having failed cycles elsewhere.

L
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Absolutely - they really make my blood boil.

I believe they can only begin to enforce the single embryo transfer once they start proper funding of IVF treatment in this country. It's all very well to sit in your ivory tower and pontificate about multiple births when you are not shelling out ridiculous amounts of money for treatment with lousy success rates.

And as for the ARGC - I have personal experience of the hopeless cases Mr T is prepared to take on. He pays no attention to his stats at all. He is so encouraging to talk to. In my case I am a complete failure as far as his stats are concerned - but he will do whatever it takes. He believes as long as you are producing embryos you still have a chance. I have a very good friend who has had 4 failures elsewhere - and it an extremely complicated case. But she was greeted with open arms by the ARGC. There was never a question of assessing her for her suitability.

Anyway - enough of my rant. But the HFEA do make irritate me intensely. Hope my post doesn't get banned!!!

Holly


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Holly - I couldn't have put it better myself. As for their snobbishness about certain foreign tx...


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Well .... I was going to mention that too, but thought I'd said enough


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

In for a penny, in for a pound I say...[br]Posted on: 02 June 2006, 13:29:12I just got the call for EC. I'm in on Monday at 9.15. 

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck Lou. Hope it all goes brilliantly.

Any news from Debs?


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Good luck Lou


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Lou good luck sweetie      sure you'll be fine tho!

Nice to see the arguement continues    I darent get involved as I dont have very good opinions on the nhs etc etc...........

anyway my news.......... its still a bit early.... so start all over again next week   more bloods (told you they were vampires) and scans. the good news (if you can call it that ) is that my lining looks pg   and am not bleeding in uterine, so gawd knows where its coming from  

so I am still sat patiently tapping my fingers waiting..........

Hope you are all doing ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

That's very positive news Debs. What a horrible time for you ....... but it will all work out in the end. The good news is that they should be able to be more conclusive as the time goes on. I really don't think they can tell anything before 6 weeks to be honest. And actually on the ARGC thread I remember girls says that the ability to see a sac and heartbeat is very much linked to HCG levels rather than the passage of time. So as a late implanter it may take a little longer for a definitive answer - so try not to get disheartened. It's all still going in the right direction.

Try to have a good weekend!!! When are the next bloods?


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

That sounds very positive Debs. Best of luck for next week.

Leex


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks girls, feeling a bit more positive, but you know what its like, just cant get excited anymore  

next bloods are Monday morning, so guess will get some small answer Monday afternoon, hopefully my numbers have gone right up             

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - I'm so glad things are moving in the right direction, albeit slowly. Must be so frustrating for you. I really hope Monday comes around fast and you get that good good news on your levels.

I'm getting quite excited too. Does this mean I'm setting myself up for a fall?

Lou
x


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
has anyone taken DHEA with a natural cycle of IVf or is it just used best when stimms are taken and if it is does it go better with certain stimm drugs than others.

can anyone recommend a clinic to go for natural IVF that let you use the DHEA.

Does it help bring down high FSH levels i am a very poor responder and does anyone know how long you can take it for and after ivf


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Nickel - sorry I can't help you with the DHEA question.

Debs - hope your test goes well today, honey. 

I got 8 eggies! 
All went well. I'd say the drugs are more like, ahem, more fun drugs I've partaken of in my youth than booze! I had an all women team in theatre so now worries there. They were all lovely. Now back at home feeling a bit absent minded. DP is on cooking duty (which is nothing new since I've been practising taking it easy throughout the tx).

Thanks for all your support.

Lou


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Way to go Lou      for the party in hte petri dish tonight hun!!!!!

Take it easy and rest up lots 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 12:59

Dont know if I dare hope or not yet.............. but todays bloods have come back as 2081!!!!!!! now we just need to find out where this little one is hiding!!!!!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - that's a fantastic result!    
This *is* wonderful news.
Maybe your little one is just shy.

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Great day all around.

Way to go Debs - it's just a little shy one you've got there. Great levels    


Lou - what a great crop. Lots of fertilisation    for you.

Holly


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Lou fantastic news, good luck with the phone call today!

Debs - also fantastic news.

Leexx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Good luck Lou hunni, thinking of you today       lets hope they partied hard   in their dish last night 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Thanks all for your support. It must have worked! 6 out of 8 have fertilised. ET is tomorrow at 10.20. Going to acupuncture before and after. Then it's me and the sofa for a few days. Hope the sun comes out again next week too! Still seems really weird...me the reluctant drug taker doing IVF. 

lots of love,

lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou thats fab news hunni!!!!!! way to go eggies     

Thats exactly the same number as mine, I hope its a good sign for you sweetie      

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - I'd be honoured to follow in your footsteps...

L
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls, been away working again but back not and just trying to catch up on everyones news, wow we have been a little busy thread.

Debs - Good grief what a nightmare time you have had love, I can't even imagine how stressfull it must have been, but your levels look wonderful now and I am praying everything starts to go a little calmer. Have you stopped bleeding now? I think everyone is right, your little bean is just shy. Take it easy darling. 

Lou - Great news on the EC, that's wonderful. Here's some additional fertilisation vibes for your crop.     I know what you mean about the drugs, it was really strange to feel so ok after the procedure, in fact better than ok if you know what I mean, I felt great. 

Nickel - Welcome to the thread and sorry that you are having such a hard time right now, believe me I know exactly where you are coming from. I also read about the DHEA stuff on one of the other threads and Mands has very kindly sent me loads of information on links etc which I have been reading through whenever I get chance, I will forward them on to you too. It seems like the DHEA is only useful when taking stimms and not on a completely natural cycle. I did a natural cycle last month as I am also a very poor responder and we had our best quality embryo so far but sadly still had a BFN. I am now in the same situation as you and have been told by one clinic that they will only treat me with donor eggs, but after reading all the information on the DHEA I am now wondering if I should give a stimulated cycle one more go before giving up on my own eggs. However, all the articles seems to say that you need to take it for at least 4 months before you see good results. SO, of course you guessed it I have started taking it, I ordered it from the internet and started taking it about 3 weeks ago. I am also taking wheatgrass which is meant to bring down your FSH levels as that is also a little high for me too. Hey what can I say? I'm desparate!! 

I am also now going to look for a clinic who is willing to treat me on DHEA. I have another appointment with Geeta from create Health on Thursday this week and she is very open to new topics so I will discuss with her too to get her opinion. Good luck with what you decide and I will keep everyone informed on this thread of my progress, let us know if you decide to give DHEA a go too.

Holly B and Lou - Yes, I was boiling too when I read that report. I can vouch for Mr T's assumption that people go there when they have failed attempts elsewhere, as that is exactly what we did, although we weren't successful, there is no doubt that he gets results. Yes they do restrict the treatment based on FSH levels, but other clinics do that too and they don't have the same results. If they really want to find out why then they need to extend their research to find out why and then maybe all clinics can improve their figures. I know that most of us agree that we would welcome more research into embryo quality and implanatation success/failure. Don't get me wrong the ARGC is a tough regime and they certainly charge a lot more than other clinics and their patient care leaves a little to be desired, but at the end of the day all we want as patients is a positive result and the only measure of success we have are those success rates and the ARGC comes out on top. They should do some more detailed results on the type of protocols used and treatments, so that other clinics and patients can see why and we can make more informed choices. After all we are not stupid we have paid lot's of money to get a fast track education on fertility and probably know more that we should on the entire subject, so they should stop treating us like idiots and give us what we need. Sorry, my rants over now. 

Mands - Thanks so much for all the info I am going to PM you. 

No news from me really, just working hard at the moment and taking the DHEA (no beard has grown as yet, so feel ok )

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love
Michelle
x x x

[br]Posted on: June 06, 2006, 11:42:47 AMOoh Lou just saw your post, congratulations, that's excellent news. here's some dividing vibes for you now.    Good luck for tomorrow.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hey Michelle sweetie,

My friends madison took DHEA just before her last cycle, she has always been a poor responder/bad eggies well this time she still responded badly, but got one perfect eggie that resulted in a BFP!!!!!!

right all this talk of FSH really pees me off, cos last year when we started this rollercoaster my FSH came back as 10, which as you know is considered to be bordering on high!!!!!! well I tell you I responded fine to stimms!! First cycle got a whopping 15 eggies out of 30+ follies rest where to small and this cycle we got 8 eggies!!! so I think FSH is really just a path that should be considered but not stuck to!!! ok my rant over    

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Good to hear from you Michelle.

Interesting I too ordered some DHEA from a website and started taking it a couple of weeks back. I am firmly in the land of desperate measures and straw clutching   I keep having moments of doubt regarding it .... but think I'll stick with it. Like you I see no evidence of a beard as yet. Would you be so kind as to send me on the info from Mands too if it's not too much trouble. I will be interested to hear what Geeta has to say about it. 

Lou - great fertilisation. Good luck for tomorrows transfer. And then feet up for you   

Debs - you sound a bit more chirpy today.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Holly 

I am a bit more chirpy....... think the sun helps and the fact the spotting seems to be easing off to     

Hugs and love to everyone

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Good combination Debs. Bound to cheer you up


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs - You do sound pretty cheerful and I love to hear that fighting spirit is back, hope this sun stays for you and keeps that little embie all warm and cosy inside.    Thanks for the info about Madison by the way, I think I might have read her story when I was doing loads of searching for DHEA info, it's always nice to hear someones good news, it gives us all hope.

Holly - I have just PM's you the info that mands sent me about the DHEA, which will keep you reading for ages.  Most of it seems pretty positive to me, in fact there doesn't seem to be much of a downside, so what the hell huh?  When are you going to cycle again and where?  I am interested to know how much better you respond of course, but also are you going to tell the clinic that you are taking it?

Nickel - I saw on the poor responders thread that Mands has already sent you the information on DHEA, so I don't think you need me to send it again and fill up your inbox, but let me know if you need anythng else.  It seems there might be 3 of us taking it, so we can run our own little survey of how much we think it helps.


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
wow! my ears are burning! but all in a good way   - I have finally had the foresight to save a copy of that email re dhea in my sent item box - so I can forward it if anyone else needs it - but thanks so much for that Chelley

Lou - congrats on your eggs and fert rate- such great news - I really hope that this is it for you - that you get to see that second line on your pee stick with a lovely bfp at the end of your 2ww. Sending you lots of        and best wishes.

Debs- you are going through it at the mo aren't you?! but your levels sound fantastic - so I hope u continue to get great news and nothing else xxx

Holly - good for you and the free tx. I hope they find something that will make next time round a roaring success. Nice to hear you are in the safe hands of mr T too. I was told I had mild endo after a lap 4 years ago - but I have no idea what the symptons are - are they linked to clotting during AF? (sorry - nasty question!) 

Michelle - hi. I keep wimping out of the dhea thing - so typical of me - do all the research then don't make a decision as I am so scared of doing something that makes it worse, not better! useless - honestly! I hope it does the trick for you though - and good luck with your chat with geeta. By the way - did u speak with the consultant in America about the dhea? I quite fancy having a chat with the consultant that Jess sees (from multi-cyclers thread)

Lou - I hope everything is going well with you. x

I am going to get DH's steroids today - and we are going to try bms this month - and maybe next too - and then maybe stimmed IUI the following month. I have no idea what my fsh was this month because I was in Spain the day it started - so just hoping all this relaxing (ie doing nowt) is paying off. Am on the fish oils in the hope of lowering my immune issues. 

sorry if I have forgotten anyone - am half asleep today!
much love
Amanda x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Just popping in to say Good Luck Lou hun on ET today               

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Lou - hope it all went smoothly today. And hoping that those embies snuggle in nice and tight.

Leex


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Back from ET and camped on the sofa. 
Went in for pre ET acupuncture early then over to Barts for ET. DP was fashionably late but we made it to ET on time. We have 4 embies that made the grade. I have 2 x grade 1, 4 cell embies on board. 2 frosties, 1 x grade 1 and 1 x f=grade 1- on ice. The ET went well, although 1 embie didn't want to come out the catheter and had to be done again. The DR was italian so we all had a chat about Italy (DP grew up in Italy and I lived there for 4 years). Back over to post ET acupuncture and a taxi ride home. DP had homemade pesto and pasta waiting for me, so I forgave his lateness. Now,I'm wondering what daytime tv I can amuse myself with. 

It's all a bit weird. Can't believe something that tiny can grow to become something else. But you gotta believe.

Will pop back later to catch up on personals.

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

congrats Lou on your great grade embies - wishing you all the best for a very successful 2ww and hoping those embies are sticking and multiplying by the minute xxxx

I remember that doctor - I thought he was quite a dish (might have been the accent) - also quite helpful - especially in comparrison with the lead consultant there who I find a bit condescending.

wishing you well - and love to everyone else too 
Amanda xxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't post on here very often, but I do follow everyone's news. I saw this on another thread, and just in case you don't read it, thought I would add a link. Its not good news about Debs I'm afraid.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59935.0.html

Debs,
If you read this, I am so sorry things didn't work out better, I had such high hopes that this was the one.

Lx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh no, no, no!

Debs - hon' I'm so so sorry. I can't believe this has happened. This is so cruel. I feel so inadequate to know what to say, as nothing I say can make this better. I'm heartbroken for you.   

Love

Lou
x

p.s. Lorri thank you for letting us know


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Oh Debs, I am so dreadfully sorry. Words fail me. Love to you and DH. I am thinking of you.

Leexx


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Debs - thinking of you.   So  sorry.


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

oh Debs - I hope and pray the doc was wrong and u got good news when you got to the hospital. But in case you didn't I wanted to say how sorry I am to have read your news. Sending you and your dh a big cuddle - I know it won't help but just wanted to let you that I am thinking of you
Amanda xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you lovely girls,

Am just trying to get over the surgery I had to have on Friday......... 

Lots of love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - So so sorry. You're in my thoughts.

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Debs,

I really don't have any words I am so gutted for you darling.  Take care of yourself and your DH, we are thinking of you.  

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Girls thank you all for you lovely kind words   

am starting to feel a bit more human today and thinking about going back to work tomorrow, have spent too long on my own on the sofa starting to go  

I had a lap and salpingectomy on Friday afternoon, seems little one took after his dad and couldnt navigate his way out of a paper bag!! I think they took my left tube, not 100% sure if they took the whole tube or not tho, guess will find out next week at my follow up...... I have to say the people at St Georges hospital in Tooting were fantastic, so kind and caring.

I hope your all doing ok?

Hugs n love 
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Debs - I am so sorry to hear your's and dh's news. What an utterly cr*p thing to have happen. It sounds like you are physically on the mend - which I am really pleased to hear, but sending you a big hug for the pyschological side of it. Glad you got so much care at St Georges 
Take care of yourself 
best wishes and love 
Amanda xx

Lou - hope u r ok and not going mad on your 2ww xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Debs - Been thinking of you. Can't imagine how you're feeling.

Holly - Good luck for your op on the 17th.

Hi to all you other lovely natural girls.

I'm now in the land of doubt and pessimism and extreme bad tempered short fuse antics. Might have to call out the  to stop the invasion of the peesticks.

Lou
x[br]Posted on: 15 June 2006, 23:08:16I obviously needed a stronger force of    
tested BFN this morning at 11 days post EC.

no will power etc...


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou you know its way to early to test!!!!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

You're right, of course.  I'm being  
Thanks Debs.  

Anyone else get the newsletter from Create Health re the patient lead support group meeting on Saturday 24th June?

Meeting from 11am- 1pm
St George's Clinic, 
3-5 Pepys Rd, 
Raynes Park, 
SW20 8NJ

Also that they are organising firstWorld Congress on Natural/Minimal Stimulation IVF in December 2006.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes Lou I got one this morning too  

I already knew about the conference as Geeta gave me the info some weeks ago (the natural IVF one) she said they would probably hold a patient part too........ not sure if thats gonna happen or not though........

not sure how I feel about the support group at the moment as we wont be cycling anymore this was our last go..............


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - honey, I didn't know this was your last go. I'm so so sorry.   I can understand that you wouldn't want to join a patient support group. 

You're in my thoughts, babes. 

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Lou - those   pee sticks. Ignore them. I know it's easier said than done. I'm a pee stick addict. Do you think there might be a self help group - Pee Sticks Anonymous for people like us? Thank you for the good wishes for tomorrow. I'm quite looking forward to it actually. I think it will be good to know what's going on in there. I also now have a theory that my first IVF (BFP) was shortly after my endo was cleared up - and that maybe the same might happen again  

Debs - I didn't realise that this was your last attempt either. I'm so sorry - it must make it even more difficult to bear. Don't you have a couple of frosties waiting somewhere for you? Will you be giving them a go? Take time to get over this disappointment - I'm sure it's not easy  

Hello to Amanda, Michelle and all you other lovely ladies,

Holly


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Holly - I have a good FF with endo issues and she's always been told that time is of the essence when scheduling tx straight after endo tx. I really really hope this is the case with you honey.

I doubt I'll stay off the pee sticks now!  Gives me something to do every morning. Good thing is I did a chart comparison on my charting site and found lots of charts with BFN before BFP. Here's hoping.

Lou
x
[br]Posted on: 16 June 2006, 14:25:16Hiya,

Well, I think it's all starting to finish for me. Got another BFN this morning. Started spotting yesterday and boobies are back to normal. While I'd gladly be proven otherwise, I think this is it for me on this cycle. I was a sad yesterday, but today I'm resigned to the inevitability. As soon as AF arrives I'm going to start training and get myself out the house. Oh, and there are my exams to revise for. Lucky me!

Thanks all for your support. Couldn't have done it without you.

As Arnie says, "I'll be back!"

Lou
x[br]Posted on: 18 June 2006, 10:11:23Me again. Gosh, you'll all be bored of me soon! AF has arrived today, so I'm convinced this is it. I knew I wasn't going to get out of starting my fitness regime. Squats and situps from tomorrow, then.

Holly - I'm thinking of going for a second opinion at ARGC. I sent off the £50 ages ago and never had the appointment. What do you think?

Lou
x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hope you don't mind me interrupting?
Are you all involved in natural ivf and if so can you tell me which clinic and do they do icsi with that please? Best of luck to you all!! Prija


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Prija - welcome! There are a mixture of us on this board. I think I'm the only one who hasn't done natural or low stimmed IVF yet, but I have been to the clinic where all the other girls have been to who are the main clinic for natural or low stimmed IVF in the UK. The clinic has two locations: Create Health in Harley Street and St George's House in Raynes Park. They do do ICSI as well as all the usual services.

The clinic websites are here:

www.createhealth.org/
http://www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk/

Feel free to ask away if you have any questions.

Lou
x

p.s. Natural Girls, do you think we should have a post on page 1 of our thread with the clinic details a little blurb about natural ivf. Also if we find other clinics offering it and other natural ivf related news?[br]Posted on: 18 June 2006, 21:46:58ok, so now my world's gone mad. I tested +ve and got a BFP this morning!
still bleeding now fresh blood. Waiting until clinic opens for advice.

OMG!

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Lou - Oh My god, so what happened?  I so hope it was good news darling.

Debs - Oh no love, I also didn't realise this was your last attempt.  I am so sorry darling, I am sending you the biggest hug.   Take some time out for yourselves, do you have any holidays booked? Now is the time for a break I think. 

My news is no news, I saw Geeta week before last, she is willing to give us another go on a natural cycle as the quality of the embryo was so good, but she wasn't so positive about the DHEA.  Although she did say that she would speak with the consultant at ISIS in Colchester who apparently is treating some FFs on DHEA.  However I have to admit complete apathy at the moment, I think we are completely burnt out.  I am drained physically and emotionally with all this cr*p and reading news like Debs just makes me angry that they can't do more to help us.  We need a break desparately and so we have decided that we won't do anything at all until at least August.  It's a big relief actually, making the decision to do nothing for a while.

I have a councilling session on Friday and maybe that might help us decide donor or not, but apart from that nothing else until August.

Guess what?  I actually had a glass of beer last night and felt really quite tipsy on one, DP is over the moon that I am now such a cheap date.    I on the other hand now feel guilty at having a drink after abstaining for 7 months.  

I will let you know what Geeta's response is on the DHEA after her chat with the guy in Colchester when I finally get my backside into gear and email her.  

Hope you are all ok.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Chelley I wouldn't feel guilty about the glass of beer, love. I think you're right to get your energy together before starting tx again. I wish I could make this all better for you and everyone. it's so unfair. I'm glad that you're seeing Geeta again. If this doesn't work out, I think I'll definitely be seeing her.

me update:
My beta results came in at 108
progesterone 32.3
Haven't heard back from the clinic yet to see if they just want to leave me until Weds. Still bleeding hope it stops soon.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Way to go Lou    

Hope everyone else is doing ok??

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hello girls
sorry I have been so quiet-  was off for a long weekend in France with my parents and dh. Which was v nice - except for everyone else on the campsite probably, as my dad and I bicker all the time - how annoying! 

Debs - I am so sorry to hear that this was your last time, especially that u came so close and went through so much suffering - my heart really goes out to you. I hope Holly is right and u have some frosties on standby. Sending u a big cyber hug, I truly hope things come right for you. xxx  

Lou - hooray! I read thru all of your last weeks posts, feeling v down for you........then I read your most recent - and tah-dah! I am smiling ear to ear.          so pleased to read your news - and if I was half bright and could find a spinning whizzy bang little icon to put on here to celebrate your news, I would...... but I'm not!     my putter is way old and won't find me things like that. so imagine all the icons going wild for you! Congrats - and I hope the bleeding stops very soon to put your mind at rest. Lou - incidentally - if u paid your 50 quid to argc - chase it up, even if only to get your money back x

Holly - I hope your lap went smoothly and that u r ok - have u heard about their findings?

Chelley - sorry you are feeling so drained of it all at the moment - it does get u like that doesn't it. I really hope the counselling session helps - it's quite 'cleansing' to ball your eyes out or rant about your anger and frustration in front of a stranger. Good for you having a beer - a little of what makes you happy, is good for you, me thinks.

Typically, and really this is so relevent of how my life goes......DH has been on steroids for a week and a bit, i get a opt kit surge on wednesday, the day before we go camping, (sharing a camper with my parents) - supposedly we are to try after 24hours but before 48. I have reflexology done, wednesday evening, loads of cm (tmi) and because of packing and holding out for dh's good stuff    we don't bother with the bms that night. We travel all day thursday and no sign of any cm. so effectively my reflexology has brought my ovulation forward by 12 hours or so again (it did it on my first cycle with geeta) - I have to kick my parents out for half an hour (can u imagine   ) but feel that we missed the big event anyway - I was so upset. another blooming month wasted.
grrrrrrrr!  

anyway - love to all
Amanda xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Mands - try not to be too hard on yourself. You may still have got the timing right. It might not seem it, but stranger things have happened. I gave up on opk and cm charting when ttc naturally. Only thing I found accurate was temping and using Persona. I'm crossing my fingers for you you got it right. Hugs for having to kick your parents out for half an hour. IF does strange things to family dynamics. 

Debs - so good to hear from you.  

Holly - any news from you on your op?

How is everyone else doing?

Well, the rollercoaster of torture continues. I'm back on a downer today waiting to go for my next beta tomorrow. I lost a sizeable chunk of lining last night (tmi) - about 7cm. So this has kind of knocked me again. Bleeding is stopping, but I did another peestick this a.m. and the line was so faint, hardly visible. My acupunturist told me not to read too much into it as HCG would be in my system for days so even if I'd lost it it would still read positive. Nothing else to do now but wait. 

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Lou - sorry to hear about your lining hun, what a rollercoaster ride (and so not in a good way) - hoping that u get some good news tomorrow and that things are all progressing in the right direction. Sending u some sticking vibes (even if I can't locate the icon thingy) xxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

No good news from me I'm afraid. beta down to 23 from 108. Will try and get in to see Geeta or ARGC while waiting for my next NHS go. I'm back for beta on Friday, but not holding out any hope at all.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Lou I am so so so sorry hunni  such a blooming nightmare this is


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Today I've managed to pick up my little trampled heart and start to patch it together again. I'm back to Create on the 6th of July. I realise how lucky I am to have another go at this and that it did work the first time. The mixed feelings of having got that BFP and lost it are a strange cocktail, but essentially I'm thankful.

I'm wondering if I can stop the cyclogest now. I'd like to get AF sorted asap and not draw it out longer. Maybe I'll call the clinic. But seeing as they're crap at calling back and I think they'll just tell me to carry on until the beta on friday, I'd rather not. Any advice?

Much love,

Lou
x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello ladies. Sorry for butting in but I have been following this topic on and off for more than 6 months. Are there any BFP from the natural IVF so far?
Thank you!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Mornign Girls,

Sorry I have been a bit awol........ been trying to get myself back into work etc.......

Lou I am so sorry sweetie to hear your news  I hope you are recovering a little? I hope you got the cyclogest query sorted out hunni.

Teory,

not on this thread sweetie, but there are lots of BFP's from natural cycles I am sure Geeta wouldnt do them if they didnt work!

Chelley, Mands, Holly hope your all doing ok??

Hugs n love always

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Debs - No need to apologise, hon. You know we're here for you. Hope work isn't too stressful.

Teory - welcome on board. We're such a small buddy group I wouldn't take us as a statistical example. Like debs says, Geeta does have successes.

How are the rest of you naturals doing?

Me, I'm casting around thinking about next steps, new clinics what to do. Thinking of looking at Care in Nottingham as opposed to the ARGC. But then starting to contact the Lister too. Going to see Geeta on the 6th and then there's always my Barts go. I'm seeing the consultant privately on the 3rd as I wasn't prepared to wait until Sept 12th for a follow up appt.

Does anyone know if Geeta prescribes anything for bloodflow issues?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou

Geeta does prescribe aspirin etc, she did for me right at the beginning but it seemed to sort itself out so didnt have it this time.............

Good luck with your decisions hunni  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi debs - so, you don't know if she would be against viagra, steroids etc?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

To be honest Lou, if she feels you need it she will prescribe it........ best to discuss it with her....... I dontknow about viagra etc but when i had my pre ivf scan last time my blood flow was appaling............ and she muttered about being able to give me somthing to improve it, as it turned out it rectified itself so dont know what she would have prescribed  

right I am gonna have to leave my desk for a bit cos some silly moo has bought her tiny baby in and I can hear it blooming moaning arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh debs - sorry. Want to send you a big hug down the interweb. 

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Right sorry about that.......... have headphones firmly clamped to head and Enrique singing to me ahhhhhhhhhhhh thats better <swoon>

As I was saying Lou, dont be scared to ask her hun, I did for the gestone and I got it  

Good luck hunni with what ever you decide


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Debs - God I know how you feel with the babies, they seem to be everywhere when we are at are most sensitive don't they.  Bug hug and love to ya darling.    Selfishly I am so happy to see you posting again.  I missed ya. 

Lou - I am so sorry darling about your result, I am impressed that you are getting back on the rollercoaster and trying again.  Good on you girl.  I had an appointment with CARE at Nottingham last week with a councillor to talk about donor issues etc and I have to say she was lovely.  I had a bit of a bad experience with the consultant there, you might remember he called me while I was working away to tell me that they would only treat me with donor eggs, so I was really upset with them.  I spoke with the councillor about that too and she was also appalled with that and she said that that particular consultant was new and that maybe he needed to learn some patient skills etc, but she didn't want to make excuses for him.  To be honest I think the clinic is good, I was probably just unlucky.  They are moving to new premises soon too which apparently are lovely and just off the motorway so easier to get to.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

My news is that Geeta called me last week to say that she didn't speak to the consultant at ISIS in Colchester, but that she is willing to treat me with the DHEA if I want as the risk is mine not hers.  (Kind of a bit disconcerting, but at least she's honest, although she doesn't know exactly what the risks are.)  Anyway we have decided to have a month off, so July will be completely IVF free for us, hurray!  And then we will do another natural cycle in August and then if that doesn't work we will do one stimulated cycle in October, as I will have been taking the DHEA for 4 months then.  Then that's it, finished no more.  

So I might not post so much over the next few weeks as I really do want to switch off from it for a while and try and pretend that we are normal.    But I will be back properly in August and I might still pop on to see how you are all doing.

Hi to Mands, Holly, Teoroy.  Hope you are all ok.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Chelley - honey, I didn't realise you were at Care Notts.  I think the time off is a good thing although I know it has to be balanced against feelings of not doing anything. But time off can be so good for you. That's what I'm doing atm tx wise. My acu guy called me today to tell me not to go see him for a month or two and to just kick back and relax.

Me news: I got a call from the ARGC today to offer me  cancellation appt for tomorrow! Even though I'm not decided what to do re waiting for next NHS go or to go into a private cycle, I'm so pleased to finally go and have consultation there.

Any advice from you ex-ARGC girls on first consultation appointments?

Sending you all some sunny vibes today, lovelies.

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

See I couldn't stay away long could I?  

Lou - Just a quickie to say that, don't be phased by how hectic everything is, it can be maic in there but they do have a system and it does seem to work.  Take as much information as you can with you and I would suggest writing down some notes before you go, with all the questions you would like to ask beforehand.  Good luck.

Michelle
x x  x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

It feels a bit weird to be going to ARGC tomorrow. 

Michelle  yes have printed off questions as we speak. Do you think it might be Mr T himself or do they farm out first consultations to other Drs too?

Thanks love,

Lou
x


----------



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just dropping in to see how you are all doing.

Debs - hope you are starting to pick up the pieces. You seem very together on the thread considering the c**p time you've had. Keep smiling hun  

Lou - I've seen a couple of your posts over on the ARGC thread. Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow. As Chelly says, don't be put off by the hectic nature of the place. Somehow, it all works. You are very unlikely to see Mr T himself - although you could be lucky, but the other consultants are lovely and always very helpful. Sounds like you have your crib notes ready. I always find in these situations I get a bit tongue-tied and forget half my questions. I have to say (despite my 3 BFN's) the ARGC are great and are willing to take on the most hopeless of cases (not suggesting for one minute you are one  ). As a good example I have a very good friend who has done 4 icsi treatments at another clinic all BFN's. She really is a most complicated case - and she has just got a BFP first time round at the ARGC. Good luck and will be looking forward to hearing your impressions after tomorrow's appointment! One tip - when you arrive through the door - there is no clear signage to tell you where to go, and all newbies look flustered in the hallway. It is basically the hallway of one of those large Georgian houses. The rooms are on the left - walk confidently past the first door on your left, that's the waiting room, and go into the next room - which is the office. Just loiter around the desk/doorway and someone will come to you. That way you'll look like an old hand   

Chelly - me old DHEA mate. Shame Geeta didn't get to speak with the consultant regarding the DHEA. Interesting that she will treat you anyway. Would love to know what these "risks" are. Do you think it is simply a fear of the unknown? I posted a reply to someone this week who had recently got no eggs on one of her cycles (has happened to me in the past). Interestingly there was a lady on the thread who had always had a dreadful response to the drugs and had started taking DHEA - she got 19 eggs in her last attempt. Sadly they have severe male factor and following PGD none of her embryos were suitable for transfer. But she stresses that that is as a result of the MF. 19 eggs is a whopping result!!! Any sign of that beard? Enjoy your fertility free month.

Amanda - I loved your story about   on a french campsite - accompanied by parents. It's the stuff of "carry on" films.

My update - I had my little op a week ago Saturday. Tube has been removed, Polyp found in my uterus - also been removed, and I have not had a chance to get an update on the extent of my Endo and what he managed to clear away. I'm off on  a 3 week break to Ireland at the weekend, so my updates will be sporadic. But I will pop in now and again to see how you're all doing.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Lou,
Some really good advice from the others ! Don't hold back on your questions and taking notes, as it may be just about the only opportunity you get.Take your history with you, if you can, if you haven't sent it in already. I will be there myself tomorrow probably morning and afternoon for repeats. I don't think Mr T does the first consultations, as he is usually too busy doing EC's or ET's. Today he was still scanning at 6pm (that was me  ), after having started EC's at 7am. Dmitri was there today doing first appointments, he is lovely. Be prepared for a long wait though, the appointments have a habit of overrunning. Don't worry that they have forgotten about you, they just never seem to rush these things. Just make sure you go to the office first to let them know you have arrived and they will call you .... eventually !!

Well done for getting a cancellation and very best of luck. 

x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning girls,

Holly - Sounds like you've had quite a bit done. Hope you not feeling to cr*p. Hope having the op really ups your chances given it worked for you like that last time round. Enjoy your holiday, honey. Thanks for the inside tips on navigating the clinic. I've written up my ivf cycle into a spreadsheet. Can you tell I'm obsessive? The next step will be to deal with the dilema of whether to blow my house sale money (when it comes through) on one cycle at the ARGC before or after the next and last NHS go at Barts. I think I would be a nervous wreck doing the next tx at Barts through fear of their lack of support for blood flow, lining and mc.

Chelley - I don't really know anything about DHEA. So not much help there I'm afraid. I agree with Holly, enjoy your fertility free month.

Debs and Amanda - big hello to you girls.

Lorri - thanks a lot for the advice honey. I see from your sig you nearly finished stimming. Good luck!

Right, I'm off to get showered before the appointment. I'll be a walking filing cabinet by the time I get to the 6th of July with appointments with ARGC, Barts and Create to further boggle my mind. 

Lou
x


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Chelley  just wanted to ask you if you will be on the DHEA with your natural cycle as well or is it only worth taking it with the stimms and how long have you been taking it for 
good luck with your next go.anything is worth a try isnt it.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

lou hope your appt went well today. i hope you dont mind me asking but i have an appt with the argc in august. i am not sure whether following that appt i will defintely want to go to them to be treated straight away or whether i would like to do one more tx with my clinic first (who are cheaper). is the appt you went to today a kind of this is what we can offer you kind of thing or is it the start of tx. sorry im being a bit   and waffly. basically if im gonna have another go at my clinic do you think i should postpone the argc appt till after that. 

thanks lucy


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Lucy - the appointment will be a consultation, and it will be up to you for next steps. If you don't mind forking out for the consultation, I think its best to have as much info as possible before starting a cycle, so I would keep the appointment. At least that way you will know which is right clinic for you now or in the future. Hopefully you won't need to ! Good luck with 2ww  

Lou - I hope your appointment went well.

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya - 

Luc - I agree with Lori, keep your appointment. That way you have a clinic number and you're registered. The appointment is for them to go through your history and to talk briefly about your possible protocol. Things would only move on treatment wise when you call in to start your monitored cycle the one before your tx cycle. So I'm planning to do like you and possibly have another NHS go before starting with them.

Well today has certainly given me more to think about. I now have plan a, b, c, d, e... all based on different possible configurations of timing, treatments, clinics, half this, half that and half a dozen of another. Yes, i'm into the world of immune testing. 

Appointment went well. I was in there an 3/4 of an hour I think. No queing as it was empty when we arrived. There was a lady dr and another male dr to see us. Both very nice. They want me to do immune testing because I'm 5 years in and unexplained, also with the recent miscarriage. They said that you only need to leave 1 clear period between treatments (so not the 3 months!) that drugs are out of your system after 6 weeks. They would want me to do the monitoring cycle as is the norm there, also a hysteroscopy because of the failed IVF.

As for the proposed protocol they said I'd probably be better on a flare than the long protocol given my highish FSH. They also now always now aim for blasts if they can.

Now I have to decide what to do. I think I'm going to do the immune testing before my NHS cycle. I may go for the whole monitored cycle which would include a couple of extra scans and the hysteroscopy. Only trouble is, I can see them asking me to repeat this if I go back to them if the t cycle at Barts fails. But I don't know this yet. The reason I'm thinking of doing the immune testing with them is that I've already paid the consultation fee and the tests they run will be accepted in other clinics. I could organise testing with the same Chicago place they use, but I get the feeling there isn't going to be much cost difference. At least this way it's all going to be under one roof.

The next step will be to see how I can use these test results alongside my NHS treatment. If at all.

All in all I want to go there and if I didn't have my nhs go in front of me and I wasn't currently poor  I'd jump at it. So not sure this is a good thing for my frame of mind?? Good thing is DP is all up for getting the tests done and spending money (when we make some that is!).

My brain hurts!

Holly and Lori  - thanks so much for your tips. I was a pro!

Lou
x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Lou
Thats great news that you have so many plans. In case you were wondering, the full immune blood tests cost £780 (when i had them last year), and the hysteroscopy was around £1100. If you have private medical insurance, the hysterosocpy may be covered. 

If you think you may have immune problems, take comfort from the fact that an ARGC girl, had the same and went ahead with an nhs cycle, and was successfull, about 20wks pg now. I don't recall exactly how she overcame immune problems, but nettle tea and fishoil were mentioned.

Good luck

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Lorri - Fantastic news you triggered. Wishing you gooooooooooood luck for EC tomorrow. So exciting. Thanks for posting the news about the friend who did what I'm planning to do. That gives me hope. If my house sale goes through (please please please) then the monitored cycle is a go go. Otherwise, I'll have to twiddle my thumbs for a while longer. Nettle tea and fishoil? Hmm, I've joined the yahoo immunology board I think I've seen some files on that. Will check it out.

I cancelled my appt at Create. I think the ARGC and Barts is enough for me for now.  Shame, because I really liked Geeta. She's a lovely person.

Hope everyone else is fine. Hope to hear some of your news soon. Debs, Amanda, Michelle.

Right, off for lunch. DP cooking pasta.

Lou
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm natural IVF and no drugs - just noticed this - anyone point me in any good directions for more info on this.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Try here Nikki for info......... alrhough Girls have you noticed they have changed the website..... not sure I like the new colour scheme 

http://www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk/

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ta Debs, will have a quick look now and bookmark it


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nikki - Hiya and welcome. I met you on the Nottingham thread. Thanks for your welcome there.

Create Health:
http://www.createhealth.org/
They also have a clinic in Raynes Park, St georges House:
http://www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk/

Clinical Director is Geeta Nargund
Advanced scanning at Create is by Prof Stuart Campbell

Debs - I see what you mean!

Btw shall we put together the info on natural IVF and always post it on page 1 of our thread? I don't mind doing it if everyone doesn't mind suggesting changes to text. Thought it would help newbies.
I preferred the pink. Blue doesn't seem, well, very fertile.

Lou
x
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

its also quite cold isnt it............ hey ho all change I guess........

Nikki if you do ever come this far... Geeta is the most amazing woman!!

right its the weekend   

Hope you all enjoy the weather  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I've just had a little shock.   I rang the guy at the PCT re funding and he dropped the bombshell that they're not offering 2 funded goes. So that's it. I'm done on the NHS. Nice of them to let us all know. I only contacted him a couple of months ago and he confirmed it was 2 goes.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Lou so sorry sweetie      dont know what to say


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm fine sweets. Just a bit p**d off. Wondering if I'd been on the sp instead of LP would I have more eggies/frosties. You know those niggling thoughts. And the fact they waffled on through the whole thing about it only being my first cycle. Yeah, and the last.

Onwards and upwards. 

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

HI girls, well it seems that a lot of our posts have been lost over the last week so not sure where everyone is at.

Hope you are all ok.

AF started early this month, I think it's that Agnus Cactus that does that, so that means that we are now starting our natural cycle again.  I will be going for the first scan on Thursday at Harley street to see if there are any follies to use.  So fingers crossed for that.

It's weird being back on a cycle again, it feels kind of like it's not real somehow, it feels like ages in one sense since we did one and in another it feels like yesterday.  Ah well, here we go again.

Oh yes and Geeta will be away for the final scans and during the actual EC and ET(if we make it that far) so we will have professor someone (can't remember his name).  Has anyone met him?  Is he ok and what should I expect?  I once had a guy who took my blood and nearly flippin killed me, I almost passed out, which believe me does not happen to me anymore, since I became a seasoned injector, so I am slightly concerned it might be him.

How are you all, please put a little update since we seem to have lost our recent posts?

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Chelley love, 

Good news yr starting again   The Prof is lovely     you'll be fine with him honest  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Debs,

How are you doing love?  As I remember you are getting ready and organising your wedding, when is that going to be?  Are you one of those extremely organised people that has everything arranged and ready?  God only knows what our wedding would be like, if we ever decided to do it.  We are both hopeless cases when it comes to organising things in advance, we are kind of last minute people, so people would probably end up with a BBQ round ours.    Oooooh but I love going to weddings, we have one to go to at the end of August, I am really looking forward to it.

Love
Michelle
x x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
DRAT! Drat and double drat! I had a couple of weeks that I just couldnt even manage to look at the boards, and then with the server been down, I have just got back from a long weekend away to realise I have missed loads, as so much has been lost.
I hope every one is well and want to send big hello's to all.
What's everyone's news? 
Chelley - great to hear u r doing a natural this month - if they ever phone me back, I could be doing the same. Prof is lovely - he is a lot more informative than Geeta too - in my opinion. Very gentle and the real specialist when it comes to that scanner. Best of luck for this month xxx

Debs- how wonderful re your wedding - how is it going?

Lou and Lorri - sending you both love and hugs - what's new with you

Lee- how are things- u must be a lovely size now.

sorry for anyone I havent mentioned - will try and post my (non) news tomorrow 
love and hugs to all
Amanda xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Chelley and Mands..

The wedding was supposed to be next March, but that also has gone down the pan, It has been cancelled (we are still together   ) Just postponed because he is still fighting for a financial settlement from the ex witch and his solicitors wont let him apply for his last piece of papaer until its sorted and we dont know how long that is going to take...........   its been going on for 3 yrs now would have thought it could be finished by now wouldnt you.... but nooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Hope everyone else is doing ok...........

Love and hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Awww Debs, how flippin frustrating but just think how fantastic an event you can have once you do get around to it, of course I am sure that you have told him the clause that every year waiting adds a little more extravagance to the party. At this rate you will be able to give Posh and Becks a run for their money girl. 

Mands hi love, don't worry about the missed posts, I am sure everyone is going to give us a lovely update of where they all are. Aren't you girls? I didn't realise you were going to do a cycle this month too, good luck for that darling, are you doing a natural cycle too? I am so chilled out about it this time I keep forgetting that I am actually cycling it was my Birthday and DP took me out for a lovely meal and I almost ordered a glass of wine because I forgot that wasn't supposed to be drinking. Hope this chilled out attitude stays with me for the next 4 weeks.

My other news is that I have lost another 6 pounds over the last 4 weeks, not the stone that I hoped for, but I am beginning to think that people on TV shows that lose that much must be either starving themselves to death or lying. Anyway it means that I am now only 9 pounds over my illusive BMI of 25, so I am not too worried and I feel much better and fitter too because of all the exercise. I am going to keep up the exercise up until ET and then carry on exercising but just not quite so hard for the 2WW, I have been told that it helps with blood flow and circulation and therefore with implantation as long as it's not too strenuous.

Hope the rest of you come back soon and give us an update, Lee, Lou, Holly, Luc, Nickel, Mrs Nikki, and anyone else I missed, hope you are all ok.

Love 
Michelle
x x x

[br]: August 02, 2006, 04:11:17 PMHI Girls,

Hope someone logs on to see my question, sorry to be so me me me, but I had my first scan yesterday (Day 7) and I had 2 main follies, 9.4 and 9.7, which I thought was quite good, but Geeta was a little dismissive saying that not much was happening and she also said that my lining was a little thin. I think it measured 3.1. How bad is that and what should it be at day 7? I have never had issues with a thin lining before.

I have to go back on Monday for another scan which will be with the Prof.

Any ideas or pointers to where I can get more information?

Thanks
Michelle
x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been slow at getting back on the boards. 
How are we all?

Michelle - oh love, sorry to hear you've got lining worries. I hope it picks up. You're in good hands. Thinking of you and hoping it goes well.

Debs - forgot to mention I'm sorry your wedding plans are delayed. Hugs.


Sorry for the short post. Taking some time to get back into the swing of things.

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Lou - How are you? completely understandable that u r taking your time. 

Debs- sorry to hear about the wedding plans being delayed - but just think how wonderful it will be when it happens. It will be worth the wait, I'm sure

Michelle- I forgot to congratulate you on your weight loss, well done! How did u get on today? I hope your lining has thickened up and that your follies looked good.
Sadly, mine were cr*p. My lining was only 3.9 - when it is normally at least 5 something if not higher by now. I found out today (after buying my drugs and running around like a moron to get them) that Geeta only wanted to proceed if my follies were over 14. One was, at 16 but the others were at 10. My e2 levels came back as useless too - at 115 - so basically with everything being so poor, I have had to cancel this month. I am gutted. I am so angry and upset, I can't even chat to my husband about it. I don't think I will be able to cycle next month, as we are going to NY with friends in the middle of the month- probably just about the time I would go for ET. Yet another wasted month. Sorry for sounding so sorry for myself, but I know you'll all understand.

love to all
Amanda xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh Girls sounds like you all need some        

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

HI girls,

Hi Lou, glad to see you back on the thread darling we missed ya. But also hope you are taking things easy and looking after yourself.

Hi Debs - Thanks for the hugs darling I think you are right we do all need a big hug, here's one for you too. 

Mands - I am so confused with all this stuff, more than ever actually. I thought if you were doing a natural cycle then you would only need to get one follicle, so why can't you carry on with a nice follicle of 16? So your lining was a little thin, but the triple layer was already starting. And how come you had your E2 tested, did you do that yesterday at the blood clinic down there? I am so gutted for you love, I know how frustrating it is when you can't cycle and then you already know that you have things planned for the following month so you can't cycle then either, it feels like a lifetime and you just want to be getting on with things. 

I had my second scan yesterday and I had one main follicle which measured around 14 after much messing around by Michelle the nurse (Is it just me or does anyone else think she is a little scatty) and the Prof (who is lovely) told me that the second follicle which we had seen last week on the other ovary had regressed to 6.8, which is normal for a natural cycle as they are waiting for the dominant one to show itself and the weaker one will regress. (That's why I don't understand your result Mands). But they didn't ask me to have a blood test so I don't know what my e2 levels are.

Geeta had also left a message saying that the follicle had to be 14 or she would cancel the cycle, but last cycle at the same time I only had a follicle of about 11 and we carried on. It doesn't add up really.

My lining was now at 6.8 I think, so thankfully that seems to have caught up to normal.

Now I have started the small amount of drugs, taking 100 of Gonal F and a Cetritide half an hour later, but last night DPs parents came around and I forgot about the Cetritide so took it an hour late, do you think that will be a problem? I also had a nightmare getting the drugs, we had to drive over to the Wimbledon clinic to pick them up and it took ages, but I have to say that I really like the new girl Lee over there she is very organised and seemed to know exactly what she was talking about. In the end we left home at 10am and finally got back home at 6:30pm, we were both shattered, poor DP doing all that driving.

Have to go back on Wednesday for another scan to see when or if we can have EC. Hopefully it's on Friday as I didn't know we have to pay an additional £300 if i lands on a Saturday.

Sorry for the big me post again, but I know you understand.

Love
Michelle
x x x

[br]: August 08, 2006, 10:39:52 AMIt seems like you girls are not around, but just in case anyone might have any advice for me.

I had day 13 scan today and follie is at 15.5 which is good but my lining has gone back down to 5.8. I am so fed-up because I think that they might cancel the cycle. I am so knackered, I have been driving there and back on Monday and today and have to go again tomorrow and then possibly again on Friday and it's over 250 miles there and back.

Any ideas on any quick fixes for my rubbish lining?

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Before I forget - Lee how are you? how far along are you now? Hope all is well

Debs thanks for the cyber hugs

Michelle - I am so sorry to hear that your lining is yo-yo-ing. Nice deep breaths and hold them in your tummy whilst holding your pelvic floor, then release all your breath and the muscles - it's meant to help the blood flow to the lining. Clearly I was not practicing what I preached last week!
Like you, I am completely confused as to why I couldnt just go ahead with a natural cycle - especially as I have no sign of ovulating yet, so surely my lining would be thicker and my e2 better? who knows!  I understand that if your e2 is low, then it means your fsh is high, and therefore the egg probably isnt a decent quality - but again that is assuming I have a day 14 ovulation, which I think is unlikely this month . It's all too exasperating!
I hope yours all goes ahead and nothing gets cancelled. I think Michelle is nice enough, but seems to be very busy. Lee, seems v efficient, but I think Michelle is showing her the ropes a bit still, so probably why she is a bit scatty at the moment. 
I really hope that you and your dh are ok and keeping positive - hoping that all goes to plan for you this month

Hi to Lou and to anyone else I have rudely not mentioned (sorry)
love to all
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Chelley sorry sweetie I dont know anythign to help with yr lining quickly... I dont know if it will help in future but on my last cycle I took Co-Enzyme Q10 and it appeared to help all my blood flow issues!! 

on another note.......... when I did my natural cycle at the beginning of the year and my follie didnt grow ( dont know if you remember) we asked why we couldnt go ahead as it was just slow obviously, we were told that yes it was slow growing and we could wait, but the quality of the egg ( if there was one) would be really bad and so why carry on wasting money.............. this was all bearing in mind it was only 14 by day 16......... so thats why we were abandoned   I dont know if that helps at all??

Hugs to everyone 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Mands, Debs, Lou, Lee, Holly, Lorri and Luc,

So I went for the scan yesterday, another horrendously long day, didn't get home until 8:30pm, but the good news is that the follicle has grown to 17 and the lining has jumped to 9.1.  Hurray.

Thanks for all the advice and thoughts girls, it helps so much to know I can talk to you.

Interesting Debs about the cancellation earlier this year because we were only just above you on the last cycle and we weren't cancelled.  Maybe it has something to do with the size and the E2 figures combined.

Mands,  I will be doing those exercises religiously from now on.    Well, until I forget of course.

So after a confusing and tiring cycle I am going to trigger tonight and then EC on Sunday,  I am officially wetting my pants now, because with all the other problems I had forgot to worry that we might not even get an egg out of this, never mind the fertilisation problems.

Ok, deep breath and off I go, hope you all have a great weekend, I will let you know how I get on on Monday.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Michelle
Thats great news !  It just goes to show how things can turn around when the worst is expected. Doctors always seem to put a dampener on things and give you worst case scenario instead of likely scenario. Best of luck for a lovely juicy quality egg on Sunday and fertilisation on Monday  

xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hello everyone

Hope you don't mind me posting on here but I am really interested to hear about this clinic. Can any of you shed some light on it for me. More importantly is it going to get me skint again  
I do have 2 frozen at ARGC but really not sure if I can get my hopes up only for them to die during the defrost stage. Ok am neurotic


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

sorry it seems like I haven't posted on here for ages. Tried to get on before I went on holiday but the site was down.

Everything is going well at the moment, although feel like a walking weeble. Am now 25 weeks and 3 days. Getting very excited now.  Have to have a growth scan in two weeks, as the baby has a single umbilical artery which can lead to growth restriction in the final trimester. Was very distressed about it at the time as it felt like a real kick in the teeth. You fight and fight to have a baby, you're successful and then discover that there is something wrong. Apparently there are other associated problems with the single artery but these have now been ruled out.

Enough from me.

Hope you are all well, 

who is cycling at the moment? wishing everyone the best.

Lots of love 

Leexxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Lee - You must have been worried sick, but the main thing to focus on is that is MAY cause a problem and as they have ruled out other problems then things are looking good, chances are it MAY NOT cause a problem and everything will be fine. Look after your self, we are all thinking of you. 

Georgia - Hello darling, of course you can join this thread, after all the help you have given everyone on the ARGC threads we are more than honoured to see you over here. There are a couple of us from the ARGC thread on here too, although it's not as busy as that thread it's a little more personal and everyone is very friendly and helpful. The info for the natural cycle clinic is at the following website. 
http://www.createhealth.org/

The consultant is Geeta and she is lovely and very helpful, the treatments costs between £1350 and £1900 depending whether you are having IVF or ICSI, so quite a bit cheaper than the ARGC but still not to be sniffed at. (if you'll excuse the pun!  ). They have 2 clinics, one in Harley street and another in Wimbledon and they have lots of success, so please don't be put off by my me post coming up next. Let me know if you need more info. 

Ok, I just had a call from the clinic to say that the egg they got this time didn't fertilse, I am absolutely gutted again. I really don't think I can take another cycle, this heartbreak is just awful. Thank God we have a couple of weeks off work starting next week, we are in desparate need of a break.  

Love and thanks to all of you for supporting us through all this, we couldn't have got this far without you.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh God Michelle      I am SO SO SO sorry sweetie 

not much else I can say really............... I just wish that b*gger with the light would stand still for once instead of keep moving away from us.......... the tunnel just keeps getting longer and longer


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Michelle I am so sorry to hear your news sweetie   lets make a pact together to make next year our year that we will have babies xx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

Welcome Georgia - nice to have you with us. Create is def a much cheaper option than argc - as they go the lowest possible drug route, and it is less trying in that you only have 2 or 3 blood tests as opposed to dailies. Interestingly, the scan equipment blows argc's out of the water. It still involves all the normal stresses involved in cycling, but less drugs, slightly different scan monitoring and more personal touch

Lee - how fab that you are so far along now, I hope like Michelle said, that is a case of MAY happen, but not in your case. Wishing you a successful scan with no more trouble x

Michelle, sweetheart, I am so sorry to read your news. I had a complete pig getting onto this thread tonight, and normally I would just give up, but for some reason I kept on peservering, and only to hear your bad news, when I had such high expectations for you. I am so, so sorry for you - you both must feel like someone has stood up to kick you in the teeth. How many hurdles must you jump over for goodness sake!?! I suppose this is one of the big downsides of the natural cycle, you only have the one to fail or succeed. I truly, truly hope that your time to be posting news of a BFP is to come very soon. Sending you a big cyber hug

Holly - hope you are well and making progress

Lou and Lorri - hope you are both ok and finding things easier

Love to Debs too 

No news for me - getting to the stage now I am not even sure when I ovulate as so little CM (TMI!) It sounds like we are all (except Lee, thank goodness) at that bashing heads against walls, wailing why me? stage. Let's hope and pray that we havent long now till it's our turn to do a celebration banana dance. 
love to all
Amanda xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

sorry not been around much. Promise to catch up soon.

Michelle - so sorry honey. Wish it were different. Much love.

Mands - hugs to you too.

In fact big hugs to you all.

Lou
x[br]: 14 August 2006, 23:17:09Hi everyone,

Thought I should bump us up from page 3.

Amanda - I hear you regarding the 'why me?' thing. Really difficult to come to terms with when it's one thing after another that comes knocking at your door. Really hope we all get that dance soon. Need some good news round here me thinks.

Holly - How are things with you?

Michelle - still so sad for you honey. Debs said it all for me. Wish I had better things I could say to make the pain go away. Seems to me the best I can offer is a shoulder to cry on and support. Hugs honey.

Lee - I'm so sorry you've had this worrying time. But phew! Look's like you're in good hands and things are looking better. Hang in there!

Luc - any news from you?

Lorri - what's happening with you?

Georgia - welcome on board. Like Amanda said, as far as scans go, Create have the state of the art technology. I only did IUI with Create but can vouch for their thoroughness for scans.

Debs - Been thinking of you. How's you atm?

Have had a few nail biting moments over last few weeks waiting for my house sale to complete. (I'm a property developer and I get paid once a year). House sale went through so I'm mega relieved. Have done a lot of soul searching and research to decide which clinic to go to for my next tx. I've decided on Care Nottingham. My reasoning behind the choice is that if I need to do immune treatment, Care Notts offer this. Dr george is very well know for this and has a reputation of being really caring and having a lot more time for his patients. I can't afford to do more than one tx at the ARGC, which is big factor. So, I've got my appointment with Dr George on Sept 20th.

Lou
x


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm hoping you can advise..I've just had a failed normal ivf and had fairly poor embryos.  Has anyone done IVF with drugs and then without drugs and had better quality embryos?  I can't find any information on Ivf without drugs and the benefits? Sorry if this question sounds stupid I'm just looking for ways to make things better.
thanks


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls

I am so excited, I have broadband and a normal keyboard not my old laptop - so I shall be annoying the hell out of you all from now on in

Michelle, hi honey, sorry I have not managed to get onto any of the other sites to see how you are doing. Bless you after all you have been through, and how gutted you must be, I adore you to bits for still finding a way of smiling through it all, as we all know how tough that is! I hope you are feeling brighter and have some plans for the coming months

Lou- hi, nice to see you back xx A property developer, you lucky thing, if I wasnt such a scardy (not the right spelling) pants, I would love to do that, my dh is a fantastic carpenter (obviously biased) and I would love for us to do that together. I hope the sale is all sorted now and you got paid much more than you hoped for. Glad you have decided on your next hospital - do you know when you will next go for treatment

Rosa, welcome. I can't answer your question exactly, but I will say that without drugs, your body selects the naturally stronger egg that month, therefore the quality should be better. Having read the american hospital Cornell's notes on drugs, they seem to think that giving more drugs to poor responders does not help - but that slightly less, does.

Hi Georgia, are you still considering this option, Hope you and Brian and Jess of course, are well xxx

Lorri, how are things with you?
Debs, are you still posting hun? How are things and what are you up to?
Lee, hope everything is going smoothly, with no more concerns

Holly - I hope things are going well for you - would love to hear your update

Nothing to report from me. Have had on off duldrums for the last couple of weeks, but am still wading my way thru the US literature, apart from the logistics of cycling in US I have to say I am so much more impressed with their research/ approach....so still considering that option.

Sending much love to all - hoping we can hear some more good news soon
Amanda xx
[br]: 23/08/06, 18:03_BUMP!!!!_

where is everybody?
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Mands - sorry not been posting much on here of late. Been sharing laptop with DP again as mine is bust. 

How you feeling honey? 

Big hello to everyone else. Hope you all hanging in there.

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry have been so AWOL, but like all of us it seems I have been having good/bad days just lately.... its just seems to sometimes be such a waste of time and money when all your left with is heartache   the world and his wife seems to be pg why not us lot?? sorry I dont want to be a moaning minnie (partly  why I havent been posting much   ) but sometimes ya just have to shout eh!!

I hope your all doing ok? and the good days start to out weigh the bad for everyone!!

Lee hun I hope your doing ok?  

Love and hugs to every single one of you    

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Debs - dont worry about posting a moan, there is nothing wrong with feeling sorry for yourself, and goodness knows you deserve to. This can be such hell, I think everyone hits that plateau where it's actually harder to feel more positive than negative. Sending you a big hug - but remember - better out than in. So do come on even if it's only to vent off and then get a cyber hug

Lou - lovely to see you here. Hope your house sale went through ok - how are you feeling? Demand the laptop from your dh 

I might just manage to squeeze in a natural cycle b4 I go off to the US for a holiday with some friends - will phone Geeta monday to see if I can get any joy

Love to all xx [br]: 1/09/06, 19:58hi girls
Am off to Geeta for another scan tomorrow, to see what we can see 
Might try for a natural ivf/ iui before we go away for a holiday, but not getting my hopes up too much as I have no idea when I will naturally ovulate this month.
Hope everyone is ok 
sending love
Amanda


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Michelle - I only just saw your news, I am so sorry, you deserve so much better  

Amanda - Good for you !! I hope you manage to sort things out  

Georgia - Hiya, the natural IVF certainly sounds like an attractive option doesn't it ?  The success rates are pretty low though I think, but it does work. Good luck matey if thats what you decide 

Lou - I am at the nailbiting stage of house selling now, its sending me loopy  

Hi to Debs and Lee and everyone else xx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girls I'm back!  

Thanks to all of you for all your lovely messages, it means so much to know that there are people out there who know what we have been through and understand us, I love you all millions.  

Mands - Well glad to see you have been keeping the list alive in my absence and everyone elses down time. How did the scan go with Geeta, are you on for this month?  Fingers crossed darling, it has to be one of us soon, because we are overdue some positives on this thread.  By the way how do you do that BUMP sign and what does it mean?  Is it for bumping us up the list on the thread?  How rubbish an IT person am I huh? Must find those sandals and grow my beard again, talking of which I have stopped taking the DHEA, I don't know why really I am just fedup of all the supplements, so I am not taking anything right now AND I am even having a couple of drinks every now and again and you know what I feel much better for it.  More me again, you know what I mean?

Lorri - Have you sold your house yet?  Hope it goes through ok, we were in the awful situation last year where we sold our apartment, bought a new house and then the guy buying the apartment pulled out on the very day we completed on the house.    I honestly thought that I would have a nervous breakdown, we had 2 mortgages for 6 months before we sold the apartment again and we have been paying the price ever since really trying to catch up with the debt we incurred at the time, especially with all the IVF treatments.  So Top tip for today is don't buy one house without selling the existing one first.   You wouldn't have thought it was too hard to do would you?  Ha, we were just too green and trusting, but it won't happen again I can tell you.  Good luck and don't trust anything until you get that deposit and don't take it off the market either.  

Debs - Honey, come on here and moan all you like, it makes me feel more normal when I hear others moaning anyway, makes me realise that it's not just me.  To be honest I don't really count your post as a moan, as even your moans are quite polite I think you should just get it out and have a right good blast.    Go on, it will make you feel much better.  When I go for it, I really go for it, I go on and on at my DP moaning about everything, tax, the goverment, ivf treatments, unfit parents, the unjust court systems, old people in the post office at lunchtimes, rubbish drivers, the state of the roads, until we just start laughing.  It's really quite therapeutic, try it some time, think of as many stupid things that **** you off as possible but throw in some serious ones too and just moan until it's all out.  It's great.

RosaD - Welcome to our thread sorry for my delay in responding to you I hope you haven't given up hope on us and still check the thread.  Yes I had a better quality embryon the first time I did natural cycle than when I did a stimulated cycle, however the last time we didn't manage to get fertilisation, but that could be for many reasons, as you only get one egg with natural cycle then the chance of failure can also be higher. The difference is that as the procedure is less invasive on the body then you can do the cycle more often and it is cheaper than a stimulated cycle.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

Lou - Glad the house sale went through, hope you made loads of money darling, God knows we all need it on this rollercoaster.  Property developer sounds great to me, I also would love to have a go at that, but I think that most of us have just watched too much TV programs on it and we all fancy ourselves as property developers now.  I'll bet it drives you mad doesn't it.  

Lee - How goes it darling?  Hope everything is going ok, thinking of you.  

Luc?  Holly?  How are you doing?  Hope you are both ok.

We have just had a few weeks off work and we went camping in Cornwall and Devon, that's IVF for you, it leaves you broke, so camping was our cheap option this year.  I have to admit that I was absolutely dreading it, as I hadn't been for years, but DP was very optimistic that it would be fun.  And he was right we did have a good time and the showers were fine.    I really thought they would be manky but they weren't.  I still think that it's probably not the best time to go in the school holidays with children all around, especially after what we had just been through.  BUT, I'll tell you something it was quite nice to feel smug about nipping off to the pub in the evenings when all the parents had to sit around the campsite.    There has to be a few advantages for us poor souls right?

No treatment for us right now just working and looking at our options, seems like the donor route may be the only choice for us but we won't decide just yet, still need some time to get our heads around it.

Love to you all.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi

I have no idea why my last most modified my previous one - odd! It wasnt intentional, lets put it that way.

Chelley - hoorah! nice to see you back honey, and sounding much more like your old self - clearly a few bevvies have done u the world of good. Bah-humbug to supplements!    I completely agree with you about them, to be honest, after our next go- that's it - my dh can stop rattling with tablets, and so will I, and he can have a beer and tea whenever he wants without me tutting.  
Did u tent or caravan it then? It's such a shame that August was such a wash out - I quite like camping (except for the spiders, and getting into a cold shower) - aren't Cornwall and Devon beautiful. The bump thing - I have no idea how others do it, but I just type it as a normal post, then use the little icons up the top to make it italic and large - there's a button to move the text too I think. Now u have left off the dhea, maybe your beard and sandals will come back  

Lou, have u sold the house?
Lee- how are you -very round now?
Debs, I love Chelley's idea of a really good whinge - try it on here if you like, and we will score it out of 10 for proper moaning, imagine us all sitting there as if round an ice rink with score cards    . I hope you are well

Hi to Lorri, Rosa and Georgia. Rosa, I did a web search on egg quality the other day - didnt come up with much - sorry

my scan yesterday was 3.94 lining on day 8 which wouldnt be too bad, if my leading follie wasnt already between 13 and 15! which at least explains my high e2 count this month. I have to hope it slows down or my lining speeds up. We'll see.

love to everyone
Amanda xxx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi girls,

May I join you? we had our 5th failed cycle at the argc in June. We were told at our follow up that there is no apparent reason for the failures so we are still unexplained and it is just down to luck now. Anyway, to cut a long story short - we went to see Geeta at Create and she has agreed to take us on if I can produce a good egg in my natural cycle.

I would love to carry on with the argc, but the expense (£10k for our last cycle) and stress is getting a bit too much. Equally, I don't want to give up. Also, I don't see our chances being any different if it is just down to luck now - I figured as long as I have an embryo inside, I have a chance. 

It looks like a few of you have had cycles there and I wondered if you can tell me anything about your experiences. 

Thanks and loads of luck to all,
Crystal
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Wishing everyone the best. Hope you are all well.

Update from me -  I am now in the third trimester. So not long to go now.

I have had a couple of growth scans and everything is good. Baby weighed about 3lb the other day. 

I do wish all of you the best.

Leexxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Girls......

Mands and Chelley     Great idea and you sure both cheered me up thank you!!!

Mands I hope things change for you and yr issues correct themselves   

Chelley good to hear you had a good trip!

Hi Crystal,

I am sure you will love going to see Geeta, she is a no nonsense get on with it and tell you the truth kinda lady and I like that in a consultant who is taking yr money!!

Lee 

Good to see you hunni............. I hope your keeping well and looking after yourself!  

Lou hunni where are you and what are you doing??

Well no news from me, I have a smear this afternoon which I am not really looking forward to ( who does)  this is my first one back on the 'normal' screening and am poohing myself my bad cells will be back............ up until this time 2003 I had, had them once a year for 6 yrs after my treatment for abnormal cells and while I couldnt wait to stop having them every year i am now scared witless that something has happened... how   is that?? I also had a load of bloods done yesterday as I seem to be suffering major PMS all month now alongside hot flushes and night sweats and dont know whats going on .... seems to be my MOT month really doesnt it    lets hope this time next week everything is back normal and I can breath easier again!

Hope everyone is ok?

Hugs n love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS forgot to ask, are any of you going to the HER trust patient day thingy at the end of the month? I was thinking that I might go this time, I couldnt cope with the last one, but would actually like to go to one of them............


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

I woke up at 5am and can't get back to sleep. So I thought I'd better catch up with you guys! Been too long and I feel bad. 

Debs - How are you doing, lovely? Hope the smear went fine. It must be so scary after what you've been through. I got the invite to the HER Trust thing, but I'm not going. I still think I'm interested in natural IVF, but feel a bit of a fraud given I'm now fully signed up to the fully whammy drug version.

Lee - You give me hope everytime I see your ticker. So amazing.

Crystal - welcome on board. Geeta is lovely, most of us have reached that consensus even if we have moved on or are in a pause. I decided not to pursue tx at the ARGC because I can't afford for it not to work first time. I don't think I could do that to myself given the odds. Another great thing about Create is the scanning. Prof Cambell one of the best in the country with great equipment.

Amanda - what's happening with you honey? Hope the lining behaved itself.

Michelle - I hear you about the camping and toilet fear! If you do go the donor route a few of my good FFs have chosen that path. I know it's a hard step to take and to move on from what you thought was to be. But knowing them and their lovely children, I think I would find it easier now than I had ever imagined. 

Luc - How are things with you?

Holly - you still around? 

Sorry if I've missed people and sorry for being away. felt sad to see our thread down on page 4! 

Things have moved on since my last post. I've been on my first holiday in 5 years! That's how bad a property developer I am! No free time and money at the same time. I then decided to not go to the ARGC for tx. Too much risk for me. I've plumped for Care Notts under Dr George Nudukwe. His speciality is implantation failure. I can do the immune stuff with him if I need to. I've heard such good things about him and his way of treating patients. I went to see him on Weds. We were in with him for 2 hours! That's what I call value for money. Lovely man with such a great manner. He said he doesn't want me to do the full immune testing yet unless I insist. He's proposed a short protocol of menopur ("big whammy dose" given my now higher FSH - went up to 12 this month), some other tablet, I've forgotten the name of to amplify stimms and viagra supps for blood flow. I can start on day 1 of my next cycle, so I guess that's in about a week! 

Love to all. 

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lou lovely,

good to hear yr starting again sweetie    
the smear went ok........ just gotta wait for the results.......... on another note the other bloods I had mostly came back fine, but 1 have to have repeated in a mth   not sure what to think of that and havent seen thr Dr to discuss why yet........ went in feeling peri menopausal, come away with possibly something else........... typical eh!! ohh and to top the rest of it off, my mother has been dx with lung cancer   not quite sure what to do about that either given 'we dont speak'................ can anything else happen this year I ask........

Anyway hope everyone else is doing ok??

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just thought I'd "bump" this up for you as it seems to go down the pages very quickly...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Minxy - thanks for the bump!

Debs - I'm so sorry honey you are going through all of this. My heart breaks for you. You've had such a tough year and yet you always seem so philospohical about everything. I really hope your mum is going to be ok. And of course that your smear will come back all clear. Makes you wonder why our bodies do this to us.

Hello to all the rest of you natural girls.

I've just applied for the £500 ivf trial thingy at care notts. I called this morning to see if I was eligible to apply even if I'd just signed up to start tx with them. They said yes. Although with my fsh now at 12.1 I doubt it. You never know though. Did someone post the link to the trial here? Anyway, I'll post again.

http://www.care-ivf.com/study

Have a great day.

Lou
x

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Great minds think alike Lou, I also sent them the app form 

we will see I guess....................    

Well to be honest Lou I will be glad to see the back of this year!!!!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your replies. We decied to go ahead with a natural cycle in September, but after some lovely folicles on day 7, they decided to deflate by day 10. Has this happened to anyone else? Geeta just said my body had decided not to pick any for ovulation? So we wait and try again in November.

Debs and Lou - Good luck with ivf trial - sounds interesting. Hope you applications get accepted.

Love to all,
Crystal
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Aw, Crystal honey, I'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. Our bodies don't play ball do they? Hope so much that Nov is different. We'll be cycle buddies.

I wasn't successful with the ivf trial. I didn't think I would be with fsh at 12.1 I start the 21 day pill in the next few days and then straight on to stimms. Anyone any experience of Microgynon? I've heard it can be pretty awful.

Love to everyone else. How are you all doing?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Lou,

Nope I didnt get through either............ 

I have had that pill, many many years ago now    and it didnt agree with me at all so yes I believe it can be pretty nasty, surely your only on it for a while tho??

Crystal,

so sorry to read your news hunni, our bodies sometimes like to mess us about thats for sure!!

Good luck for Nov girls     

Hugs Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - yeah, only for a month. Shouldn't be too bad.

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies ( I always get a Chorlton and the Wheelies moment, when I type that!)

I am so sorry, been very remiss, and very absent! Been scouting the boards for some info before making a decision. Decided to go to Cornell NY for next treatment - spent days doing research before deciding.

Debs, I am so sorry to read about your mum, how awful. Have u made any steps to talk to her, or is it beyond that stage? (hope that's ok to ask, feel free to ignore though x ) And I hope your own test results come back ok, your smear and all the things re your permanent pms - urgh! I hope it is something that is not serious and easily curable xx

Lou - back on the pill again eh? I shall being doing that I hope soon (as part of my tx, why else would I look forward to it     ) . What else will your protocol involve?  I hope you had a lovely holiday, sounds like it was much deserved. It also sounds like you are in very good hands and great to hear u have such faith in your cons - it really makes all the difference I think.  Wishing both you and Debs success on the applications for the trial.

Crystal - so sorry to hear of your sad journey so far. How long do you normally cycle? The reason I say this, is that I have been monitored twice now by create, where I actually couldnt progress with tx (one occassion was down to my own plans) on both, it seems like my lining and leading follicles were inadequate, but then, this was on day 10 scans, my ovulation didnt occur until day 19 and 21 of those cycles, hence the poor result in the early scans. It might be worth bearing in mind, if u know u have long cycles. Wishing u the very best of luck though, as after full on tx at argc - the no drugs route is heaven! Create's scan machine is very impressive too. I happen to prefer scans with the prof as he is SO thorough.


Lee - lovely to hear from you - I hope you are very well and the baby is blooming x

Chelley - hope you are well - sending you lots of    

As mentioned before I hope to be off to the states, as long as my body plays ball this month - and I have another long cycle. Sadly, in the last 6 months, my timing has been pants for all the tx I wanted to do - including natural cycle, so please girls, say a little prayer for me, that I won't ovulate till the 20th of this month  

Sending you all love and best wishes - and hoping to see some good news from you all about +ve results soon
Amanda xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Amanda - I'm so excited for you. I've heard a lot about the US clinics. Crossing everything for you and want to hear all about it. I don't know what my protocol is yet as waiting for last minute bloods to come through from NHS. Kind of a contradiction in terms last minute and nhs. Oh well. Doc wants to know what my thrombophilia screen results are before I get the protocol. So will we be cycling at the same time? I should start stimms end of Oct.

Debs - I'm sorry, I forgot to ask for an update on your mum. How are you/she doing?

Hello to everyone else. 

Lou
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Debs: Sorry to hear about you mum.

Amanda: Good luck with America, I have everything crossed for you.

Leexx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

No, no updates on my mother......... they are apparently waiting to see the oncologist, but that its inoperable and chemo is the only option.... I am not a hundred percent sure as this comes from my Uncle and Nan.......... I dont think I can go back to talking to her   Just have to run the risk of guilt if it all goes bad......... some damage to relationships is irrepairable eh!

Hugs to you all 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey all, I've just read this entire thread in one go and my head is spinning somewhat!! Reading all your ups and downs is a bit heartbreaking to be honest. I've just found out that my PCT (Hammersmith) do not allow NHS funding when the male partner has a child (typically of my luck it's the ONLY one that has this rule apparently).  So I'm pretty much up a gum tree as far as a funded cycle goes, so now I'm looking at our options, and money is incredibly tight.  Natural ICSI is very attractive because I hate the thought of the hormonal rollercoaster - BUT, are the results worth the investment? Has anyone here had a BFP from a natural cycle? My consultant says I have very active ovaries, to quote him "a bit too active actually" - I have no idea what that means in relation to treatment but I'm worried about overstimulating on the drugs. I'm wondering if minimal stimulation is the way to go - has anyone done that?

It's that balancing act isn't it? Invest half of the cost that you can just about scrape togther in a natural cycle, but if it fails you've wasted half the cost of a full cycle that now you can never afford but it could have done the trick.  It's all a bit pants really isn't it?  I read in the Mail yesterday that health tourists are getting fertility treatment ahead of us, I got quite emotional about it.

A pox on PCTS!!!! (am I allowed to say that? lol)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

just bumping this up for you girls as you'd slipped to page 3 !!










take care
Natasha x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Girlies,  I'm Back.  Sorry I have been AWOL, I have been away on business for the last four weeks and now I finally get home and I am struck down with the flu although I am feeling slightly better today hence why I thought I would catch up with all you lovely ladies.

Debs- so sorry to hear about your Mum love, I really understand how these family things are, so try not to beat yourself up about it.  Good luck with the smear results, although I am sure everything will be fine. 

Mands - I have everything crossed for you this month darling.  When do you leave for the US?  I have just returned from there, for work not treatment, try and avoid the extra cheese with everything!!  

Julianne - welcome and Well done for reading the entire thread, you certainly have proved your determination.  That is really rubbish that you can't go for a funded cycle, I don't understand how the rules can be so different from hospital to hospital it's really confusing isn't it?  Anyway at least you are picking yourself up and doing your research.  The natural cycle will definitely not have the same success rates as some of the other protocols just because the very nature of it means that you will only have the one egg to fertilise each month and therefore only one to go on to develop into a little bundle of joy, but it does mean that if you have very active ovaries then you can remove the risk of over stimulating.  

However, I assume that you haven't done a cycle at all yet, is that right?  So how does your consultant know how you will react to the drugs?  What I would say is that Geeta (the consultant at Create Health) told me that natural cycle works best if you haven't done any stimulated cycles previously.  I guess that's because the drugs really take it out of you.  You are right it is a balancing act and we are always wondering if we have made the right decisions.  Good luck with whatever you decide.        

Hi to Lou and Lee and anyonoe else I might have forgotten.  Think I might have to go back to bed for a while now.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Michelle - sounds like you've got the flu that everyone on FF has been coming down with. Poor you!

Debs, Mands - hope some good luck comes your way after everything you've been through.

As for me, I'm recovering from mild concussion at the weekend. Got up in the night on Saturday, fainted and knocked myself out. gave DP a terrible fright, who thought I was a gonna due to my eyes being stuck open and he couldn't open my mouth.  To cut a long story short, went off in the ambulance, cats scans and ecgs and sent home in the afternoon with a bump on my head. Never a dull moment. I'm about a week into the BCP. So far so good, unless the pill caused the fainting... keeping an eye on it.

Hi to everyone else. 
Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh my God Lou.    Are you sure that you hadn't been having a quick tipple??    No wonder your DP was worried, I would have been scared to death.  Take care of yourself.  By the way what is BCP?  I am still amazed by how many acronyms I still don't know.  Good luck with this cycle and remember to take a little more water with it next time.  

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

BCP = birth control pill. As you say: asif there weren't enough things to remember.

How's everyone doing?

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Lou, now I know another one, are you recovered from your concusion?

Where is everyone?

Michelle
x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awww Lou hope your heads not to bad!! are you sure you were just getting up and not   ??   thats how I knocked myself out once   

Well the good news?? My smear came back A'OK        so thank the lord for small mercies and this year can end on a little good news for me!!! Still no further news on my mother, although I am reliably informed she is seeing the specialist today to decide on chemo/radiotherapy.... 

Hope everyone else is doing ok??

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Fantastic news on the smear Debs!

Leexx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Tomrrow Geeta is going to be on Womas hour - Radio 4 talking about the risks of high dose IVF, and the need to regulate doseage.

Leexx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh thanks for that lee... will have to have a look see if I can get it at work


----------



## Bakerbird (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi
Could any of you ladies who have had natural IVF help me with my enquiry? 

I have had several m/c's and then an ectopic in 02 (left tube removed). I also had a m/c in nov 05. We have been trying for nearly 2 yrs for number 2.

As I am nearly 40 (next month), I needed to look at alternatives. Neither of us wants to go through 'standard' IVF and when I read an atricle on 'natural' IVF, I got quite excited and thought that this coudl be the answer. Unfortuantley, even with the www I am having problems finding out much about this. 

I need info from anyone who has gone through it, how they found the clinic, etc. etc. Thanks you so much for reading this message and I look forward top reading any replies.


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Girls
Julianne- well done on reading the whole thread - very impressed by that - I bet u had square eyes afterwards! Did you make any decisions about going ahead with natural or semi natural cycle - if u respond so well to meds, maybe try one natural. If u have to go one medicated - find the best one u can (for the right money and convenience) and invest everything there. Try and know as much as u can about how your body is - ie when u ovulate each month- maybe keep an eye on your hormone tests each month etc- that way u can make sure whatever hospital u go with is as well equipped as possible to do everything right for you first time round.

Lou - sweetie, how scary re passing out - u poor thing! Hope you are fully recovered now

Debs - wonderful news on your smear results - pheweeeee! Long may your change in luck (for the better) continue x

Bakerbird - welcome - so sorry to hear of your m/cs and ectopic. We all deal with Create Harley st http://www.createhealth.org/ 
or their other site which is st georges in Raynes Park http://www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk/
Lee is our success story that we know of - but I think there are some other ladies on this site that have got pg via create - but post elsewhere (what are they thinking??!!  ) 
I found out recently that Cornell in NYC are now doing Natural cycles too - so there has to be something in this !

Chelley - lovely to see you back sweetie - will reply properly to your post on the multi thread xx 

Lee - thanks for the message- great to see you still posting - hope all is well with you

I hope I have not missed anyone out - sorry if I have - but sending love to you all
Am still hoping that ovulation does not occur before Friday - keeping my legs crossed ! 

Amanda xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just bumping up for you ladies as you'd dropped to page 4 !!










Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Very quiet on this thread so bumping you up ladies 




Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
thanks Minxy for bumping us up - we have been very quiet of late
Sending lots of love and positive thoughts to everyone - how are you all?
I am off to the states next week to start tx - having a bit of a mare getting a uk prescription, gotta get over to Geeta in Raynes Park for 6 tonight (only an hour and a half away!) 
the things we do eh?!
Quite the opposite to natural cycle - as it's drugs galore I am afraid. So disappointed that I never got to try the natural route properly - but time is a flying on
what's new with everyone 
xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for bumping us minxy. Maybe we should change the name of the thread as so many of us are drug fueled crazies and we kind just hang out! 

Mands - so excited for you honey. I did sneekily read up on your other thread. Sounds like to smany girls have gone the US route. Sounds very good. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?

I'm on a lot more different drugs too, but have had much better response than at Barts. Not that that was a surprise. I'm going back for EC tomorrow morning. I've got a bloody 11mm lining which is unheard of for me. That I think is down to the viagra supps and I've got 13 follies, which is a surprise after my fsh topped 11 this summer. Dr George at Notts works closely with Geoff Shir (?) in the US. I think the Dexamethasone has done me some good for amplifying stimms. Trying not to get too excited, but can't help it. I'll no doubt be the other extreme after EC as I head into the wonderful 2ww.  I realise how lucky I am to have a response at all never mind one so good when so many of you struggle.

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Lou - what fabulous news re your lining - and I hope that EC was a roaring success - so pleased to hear that everything seems to be going so much better
wishing you lots of success with EC/ET and 2ww - hope to see some good news from you soon
xxx
Love to everyone else - hope u r all well
xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck for you too, Mands! When do you go. How's it been at the new clinic?

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
Lou I am off tomorrow - and start with all the blood tests and stimming on Saturday - so my body should be used to New York time (and noise) by then. The clinic are as busy as ARGC - but the bloods are done on site - so the waiting room is just a bit busy. But they all seem very nice and helpful. Thank goodness!
Have you had EC? How did it go - all good I hope - wishing u luck for ET too xxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Best of luck Mands, hope it all goes well.

x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Mands - how exciting. Good luck for everything tomorrow. I've heard such good things about the US clinics. Sounds like you'll be in good hands. Let us know how you get on. Hope to hear some good news from you this week.

I had ET today. Just got home with 2 x 3 day, grade 1 embies on board. Nothing to freeze this time, but I did get a call from the clinic that 1 embie they thought wouldn't be good enough to freeze made sudden progress this afternoon and they want to see if it will go to blast. We'll see. Now for the lovely 2ww.

Hope everyone is ok.

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't know if any of you ladies are still reading this thread. But we came such a long way together. I got that BFP this morning. 6 years of waiting. Hope it sticks around.

Much love,

Lou
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Congratulations Lou - that is fantastic news     

Do you have to have an early pregnancy scan?

Loads a love

Leexx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Lee,

Just waiting for my first beta result at 5pm. Then will hear what my clinic say. Don't think I'm classed as high risk with only the one biochem behind me. I'm now in that worrying phase that you'll know so well. 

Back to finger nail biting for the rest of the weekend after a second beta.

Lou
x


----------



## Alipanah (Nov 4, 2006)

Dear Michelle
I decided to go head with DHEA and talked with my Dr. and ordered by the internet. I didn't start to take it. Can I ask which doses your dr suggested to take?
My Dr. suggested to take 3 aday and it is 25 mg and he said in USA done this doses but there is not any research in UK. I wil be grateful if you've got any improving by using DHEA.

Good Luck, All the best
Arefeh
*post edited



Fidget said:


> hey Michelle sweetie,
> 
> My friends madison took DHEA just before her last cycle, she has always been a poor responder/bad eggies well this time she still responded badly, but got one perfect eggie that resulted in a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Thinking of you lou!

xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

OMG    

Lou thats fab news hunni

       

So so so pleased for you sweetie, what an early xmas pressie  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs, 

was just about to wave hello to you on the Notts thread! Hello, been too long since I spoke with you. Must try better! Maybe there's another thread we should chat on Thanks love. It doesn't seem real atm. Crossing everything including my legs! 

How are you my love?

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh I am ok hunni, Plodding on, just enjoying life, lots of party's, lots of shopping etc, the other half keeps talking abotu trying to schedule the next go... but its proving difficult to fit in amongst xmas and holidays   I think I have gone off the boil a bit and have been enjoying life without thinking about it all too much, I suppose I have to start thinking about getting back onto the fitness regime etc  

I am sooooooooo pleased for you though hunni, its such good news and am sure it will all be fine        

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Debs - you'll know when the time is right for you. It sounds good that you're enjoying life atm. I can imagine it's scary to jump back into treatment. Enjoy Christmas, the parties etc.  I seem to have avoided a fitness regime for too long. Oh dear. 

Lou
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Just saw the bottom of your signature lou. Those levels look good. What's next do you have to have a scan.

Debs - nice to see you back on the board.

xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lee my lovely............

isnt it about time you popped love? what is the baby doing huh?? tell him/her to get a wriggle on


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, Lee, agree with Debs. What's about this baby making a show then? Or are you have C section? Sorry if you said already and I've forgotten.

Levels are good. Worried there might be more than one!

Lou
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Baby is being induced on wednesday if it doesn't put in an appearance before then. At the moment it seems quite happy where it is.

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Come on baby! Hurry up!

Lou
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Good Luck today Lee hun, I hope it all goes smoothly for you  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck, lee and baby!

Lou
x


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Molly Catherine Cowden was born at St Georges Hospital at 5.47am by forceps delivery weighing 8lb 1oz and measuring 54cm. Mum and Dad are now very tired and trying to convince Molly that night time is for sleeping and not daytime.

Piccies are now available at:-

http://www.idc.kt3net.com/

More piccies will be uploaded soon along with some video - just need to get a firewire card..!

leexx

/links


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations Lee and DH!!!!!!

Welcome Molly!

Much love and worth the wait.

Lou

x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Lee I have replied on your other thread hunni!

But way to go sweetie


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

ohhh girls - look what I have missed

Just seen the pics of Molly Catherine - congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful baby girl. You both look absolutely ecstatic - and rightly so.

Congrats Lou - (although we have messaged and spoken elsewhere) still so pleased to read of your news

Debs- lovely pic modom. Glad to hear u r having a good time, before you have to settle down and think of the serious business of tx/ next step again. 

Chelley - if u still check on here - hope ur well sweetie

I am now in my dreaded 2ww after 2 embies (an 8 cell and 7 cell) were transferred last saturday at Cornell in NYC. Flew home yesterday - and taking it very easy at home. No symptoms to speak of - slight creamy d/c - not sure if that is good, bad or ugly. (sorry if tmi). Had hypnosis before this tx to help with state of mind, and although I have my dips into paranoia - still erring on the side of positive. Hope u r all well and much love to u all
Amanda xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Mands - where did you have the hypnosis? I've got so much crossed for you over here not sure I can walk.

Hello to everyone. 

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Lou
how painful for you and how lucky for me - thank you hun
I had my hypnosis with a lady in Essex- if that's any good for you and u r interested, pm me and I will send u details. I also bought the ivf companion cd - which I have found to be good for visualising and relaxing
Not long now till test day. Had luteal bloods done yesterday and had 60.4 progesterone and 234 e2 - no idea what that means - except I think my prog levels are ok. Lets hope they havent dipped when I get them done again tomorrow
Hope u r all well girls
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Congratulation Lee      on little Molly.  


And Lou Congratulations to you too darling, so sorry it's late, I have been absent again, but what a lovely suprise to read both yours and Less news.

Which ever thread I go on today I am just reading great news, positives and babies everywhere, great positive stuff for all of us for Christmas.  Keep it up girls I am still checking up on you all.

Mands - Good luck darling, going to catch you on the other thread.

Debs - Hows things going love?  When are you cycling again?

Love to all of you, hope you all have a lovely christmas.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

sorry to barge into your well established group. I have a question regarding natural IVF treatment:

where are the clinics that do this? I gather from articles and info on this site that there is one clinic in London and one (or two?) in Birmingham. How about Scotland??
Could somebody please clarify this for me? Thanks

Any information or comments gratefully received.

Merry Christmas


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Anne, hiya, don't worry about barging in to the group! It's what FF is all about. A lot of us aren't any longer at the natural ivf clinic, but try to keep in touch. If there's anything you need, just ask... The London clinic is Create Health. Don't know of the others.

Girls, have to give you the bad news. It's all over again for me. Had a scan on Weds and today. no heartbeat and baby very very small indicative of 6 weeks when it died. Have to go for the obigatory scan in 7 days and then I can stop meds. There really isn't any hope this is viable, nurse said so today because I know my dates being ivf. The protocols are for normal pregnancies where people don't know the exact dates. 

trying to keep busy. planning my next steps. scared as hell I now have another problem to add to the pile of unknowns. 2 mcs in a row. Hope I've not run out of luck on getting 2 bfps in a row. 

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Anne, sorry I can't add anymore than Lou - Create's other name is St Georges in SW London, but no idea about any in the midlands, sorry.

Lou - I am so, so sorry to hear your news and have pm'd you. Were you doing weekly blood monitoring with your hospital? Would that have detected problems sooner? Will your doctor ( who sounds fab from what u have said) organise some different tests with this being your 2nd? Sending you much love


Hope everyone else is well
Amanda x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Mands,

No I wasn't doing weekly bloods. I wish I had now. Care don't ask you to do betas either, but I did mine off my own back so that I would have a better idea of what's going on. Next time, I'd like to do more monitoring. Do you think the argc only take on ex-patients for post bfp monitoring? I had done my consultation there, but didn't do any treatment. No harm in asking I suppose. Wondering about even doing iui while I'm waiting at argc seeing as I don't have bad fertilisation and the problem seems to lie in the lining and luteal support phase. I just couldn't afford full blown treatment at argc. 
George did say I could do imune testing etc if I wanted to but that after the first loss, he didn't think it was advised. Now he may think differently. Speaking to him on the 8th.
What type of tests and treatment have you been having since the bfp?
Hope you don't mind me asking. I'm trying to work out what to do next.
Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi Lou

thanks for the email. 
I asked if they would do some care / aftercare treatment for me - such as beta's, monitoring, immune bloods and they are doing all of that - so I think you should just give them a call to see if they would - or do it maybe after you get your next positive. Does George do the immune tests? They are expensive - 700 for the full whack, but he might think you need all of those. If not, then I am pretty sure ARGC would do it - especially if you have had a consult, then they have some of your records on file. IUI sounds like a great idea, and def less costly!! 
In some respects the beta counts being done so regularly just makes u so nervous, but then, it means u find out whats going on (to a certain degree), every 2 days.
I am really thinking of you and wishing you better in heart and body, and that you will be a mum very soon 
xxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Mands - it sounds like a good idea re the immune tests at the argc. George does them via Chicago. They are actually a bit more expensive than the argc, so if I need to do them I might do them there. I'd be interested to know what treatments would be offered on the basis of test results. Would you do ivig? and would they prescribe you other drugs such as steroids? 
Are you doing anything different now that the Cornell wouldn't. Reading up on SIRM it sounds very similar to the argc in many ways. 

One friend suggested I ask what protocol George would recommend following immune tests and if it's mostly steroids, to ask to be put on them anyway. I think a lot of the european clinics I've heard of prescribe steroids as standard now. I guess the other thing I don't know if it's down to chromosomes and age. 

Thanks hon.

Lou
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Hiya
Lou, I double checked and I think my first lot of tests cost 760 - so don't know if that makes them the same price?
I did have IVIG last time, but I still got a neg, but that could have been down to such poor embie quality. I was also put on prednisone then dexamethasone. He has written me a script for dex again this time, but not put me on them yet. I tested before going to Cornell, as it was something I wanted to factor into out decision when deciding between Cornell and SIRM, but my bloods came back as fine. Mr T did blood tests on me last Thursday - so either they have come back fine from Chicago, or they havent come back at all, because I have not been given any instructions to start the dex yet.
Cornell put you on a small dose of steroids, right after ec, which lasts until a day after et, I think that might be to introduce the steroids that naturally exist when you are pg - but who knows?!
Buttercup on the multi cycles thread has immune issues, and is being treated by cornell, she went to see someone else in NYC, so it might be worth pm'ng her or posting a similar enquiry there.
The thing about the immune tests in my opinion is, that it helps rule things out or shows a real problem if it exists, it's then up to you if you decide on the treatment they suggest.  I do know some women have said no to IVIG at ARGC, I was told by SIRM that it's controversial tx - so they tend to only do IVIG for extreme levels.
It's so much to consider isn't it?!
Thinking of you 
Amanda xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Lou sweetie I am so so so sorry     words fail me darling.

Not going to say much else as am so sad for Lou 

Hope you are all as well as can be expected?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Aww No Lou - I am gutted for you love, but sounds like great advice from Mands on getting the immunes and monitoring done.  I don't know what else to say but look after yourself.  Sending a massive hug your way.  

Love
Michelle


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

hiya girls, is it ok if i join in?

we've been told that we cant eggshare as i am a carrier of cystic fibrosis (only just found out  ) we cant afford normal ivf so im trying to find info on natural ivf.

ive got a couple of questions if anybody could answer them for me  

do they take just the one egg or do they put you on clomid and collect more?

which clinics offer this? (i live in leicester but dont mind an hour or so drive)

what are the prices? and what do they include?

sorry girls, but any info would be appreciated.

i havent had time to read thru the board properly so i dont know where everyone is with tx, but good luck to you all    

thanks in advance, love maz xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Maz,

welcome on board. Hope we can be of help. Some of us didn't do the total natural ivf and some did. 

The main clinic we've been involved with is Create Health in London. They offer totally natural ivf and icsi, or light stimm (where they aim to collect a small number of eggs than conventional ivf) and conventional ivf/icsi etc. If I recall, it costs just over £1k for natural ivf. Which is about the same as medicated IUI. It's lower success rate per cycle, but stacks up cumulatively across a series of treatments.

I'll hand over to the ladies that actually did the treatment there. I only did IUI.

lou
x


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

lou, ive pm'd you  

with what you said about the costs at care, i think i would like to stay with them.
weve decided were gonna save up for ivf.
how much did you pay for drugs? when i had my eggshare appt with bev she told me the drugs were £200?
is there any hidden charges?
if you wouldn't mind telling me exactly what you paid inc drugs and breaking it down for me i'd really appreciate it 
(i'd show you how much with bubbles  )
if you'd rather pm me the details than post them thats fine

thanks for you help, love maz xxx


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, being lazy...

Is there a list of clinics that do natural cycle IVF?

My DW takes max meds and get 1-2 eggs, so maybe no drugs will get 1. Current clinic does not seem to do NC IVF.

Chris


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi

I would also be interested in Natural IVF costs, I am a poor responder, even on high doses,(max 2 eggs) and I am not keen on lots of drugs.
How does a natural IVF cycle go?

Any replies would be really appreciated 

Many thanks and lots of babydusy to all you lovely girls and guys 

  

Wendy K


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone with some info


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi wendy,

It seems that not many people are using this thread anymore. I think that some of the threads got lost when there was a server problem ages ago and a few people lost the thread.

Anyway, I have had a few cycles of natural cycle IVF and the only clinic I know of in the UK that does it is St Georges / Create Health, they are the same organisation, well they have the same doctors. I and others had Geeta and she is lovely, very honest and straightforward and gives you a direct answer which is very refreshing.

The links for the clinics are here.
http://www.createhealth.org/

http://www.stgeorgeshouseclinic.org.uk/

One is on Harley street and one is in Wimbledon, so not ideal if like me you adon't live in London. The cycles are less intensive than other cycles because there are no drugs and no stimulation and therefore less risk of OHSS. When I did my cycles I had no drugs at all for the first 8 days and then they gave me a very small amount of FSH (Usually Gonal F dose was about 100 I think ) from day 9 to 15, but this was just to strengthen the developing folicle. So they let your body select the best folicle and once you have a leading follicle then they may decide to give you some drugs to strengthen that one. Of course you can opt not to have any drugs at all.

Once the follicle is at the right size, between 14mm and 16mm then you have egg collection as you would for normal IVF and if you get fertilisation you will have the embyro put back on day 3. The egg collection itself was done at the London Fertility clinic as Geeta didn't have a embryologist at the time and they were fantastic, very very kind and really understanding.

I have had treatment at 4 clinics now and I still maintain that create health and London Fertility centre have the best facilities available, the scanning equipment is amazing and shows blood flow to the uterus and the follicles.

The advantages of having no drugs or very little is that the treatment is much much cheaper and it's not so hard on your body, so you can in effect do a natural ivf cycle every month if you had the money and the inclination. However the disadvantage is that the odds will be slightly less than normal IVF, because you only have the one egg and there is always a chance that they won't be able to retrieve it or it won't fertilise.

For me I never responded that well to treatment and so getting one good quality egg was better than trying to make my body make more and sacrifice the quality. In the end my age has beaten us and I finally gave in and decided to go down the Egg donor route, but if you are young and healthy I would recommend natural cycle IVF. In fact if I had known about it before I would definitely have tried this treatment before having a stimulated cycle.

Good luck and I hope this helps.

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi wendy,

I should have also pointed you to another thread on FF for poor responders which is very busy and these ladies know a lot about different treatments etc. Some of them have also done the natural cycle IVF.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91421.0

Good luck

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

Thanks so much for your kind reply 

Is the cost for the IVF much reduced (I am at the Lister and the moment and IVF is around £3000 for e/c and scans drugs are then on top) or is it that because you don't have many (if any) stim drugs that you save money that way. 

I am a poor responder, I have only ever ended up with max 2 lead follies but the eggs were fine.  Despite being on 450ui Menopur and on the short Cetrotide protocol,  previously after 5 weeks of Supercur I had not shut down and had 2 follies, so it seems whichever way it goes I make 2 with or without drugs sometimes, my last IVF just ONE lead follie, and one embie.

Plus I do seem to often need to be seen at a weekend, with Natural IVF can they see you then?

Sorry for all the questions  , I am 35 in August and all this is stretching us financially and want to make the best decision possible.

Would they let me have Clexane and Prednisolone, as thats been agreed with the Lister, as I have raised APLA?

I am so sorry that your last go was a BFN, reading your Bio, you have certainly been through the Mill and back   I am sending you some extra babydust and your stork some better directions!

              

Thanks again  

Wendy K


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Wendy - I've not done natural IVF but did go there for IUI and was on this board for last couple of years. In answer to your quetions:

- cost is less because you are on less drugs and also because you are having less eggs collected I believe.
- I understand that they do do ec at weekends. Not Sundays? I'll let someone else answer that one if I'm wrong.
- I'm not sure that Nargund will prescribe prednisolone. She may do clexane if it is indicated but might be a lower dose than prescribed by the Lister. Might be best to get that prescribed by another dr at the same time as doing the natural IVF with Create. Dr ******* works like this, as does, I think Paul Armstrong at the Portland. A lot of immunies end up doing it like this.

Good luck!

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Wendy,

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you.  

I am planning after a month of research to book an appointment with CREATE.  I produced 4 eggs last time on 450 menopur and figure I would be best to try for one good one (I got preg 1st month of ttc begining of last year) so I'm hoping without all the drugs I may be able to produce a good egg.  There is alot of research about high doses of FSH making poor quality eggs.

So worth a go. 

Where are you at now with decisions?  you def going for Nat IVF?

XX


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Wendy - The costs of the unstimulated IVF and ICSI are on their website and I think they are about £1100 for IVF and £1300 for ICSI, and then drugs if you need any at all are on top of that.  The reasone that it's so much cheaper is that you don't need so much monitoring because there is no risk of OHSS as you are not taking any drugs.  I had treatment on the weekend on both of our cycles and the first time we didn't pay anything extra, as the egg collection, which is done at the London Fertility Centre, was doing some treatments anyway that day so they didn't charge me extra.  The second time I had to pay for the aneasthetist because I was the only one scheduled for that day and so we had to pay an additional £500 for treatment on a Sunday, Saturday I believe would have been no charge.  Good luck.

Lou - Hi darling, long time no hear how are you doing, I see you are doing another cycle this month.  Good luck fingers and everything else crossed for you love.       

Hi Laura - Good luck with your natural cycle, when do you start?   

Cheers
Michelle


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Michelle, 

Thanks. Lovely to hear from you, hon. Hope all is good with you. Are you going to try treatment again?
I test Monday, so either way will be out of the 2ww. 

Lou
x


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh Lou darling, I am so wishing you so much luck.  I hope you are managing to stay sane and keep away from those pee-sticks    Monday must feel like a lifetime away.  I will be thinking of you love, Good luck.    

Michelle
x x x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Just a quick reply,

Thanks so much Michelle for you reply, the info really helps   As for the extra £500 charge   oh to be able to make that money for a couple of hours work   

Laura, I am still thinking about everything, my consultation is not until 20th July, and I made that 3 weeks ago , but I am very interested in this, as like you I only make a couple of follies 
Have you made any decisions?

Lou, super  for your embies, I am keeping my fingerscrossed  for you     

Take care

Wendy K


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm keeping an eye on you with bated breath!

I had my folow up last week and they think i may now have a hydro so can't do anything until September!!! And I have been offered another NHS cycle (i think just awaiting confirmation) so I will have that first.  The consult told me as I have high FSH Nat IVF will be no good... but I still think it sounds a good idea  .  

So for me i guess I just rest and enjoy the summer back to the fertility business after then.  I'm SOOO impatient!

Take care lovely ladies.X


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey all, thought I'd wonder back over here and see how everyone was doing.  I had to step away from FF until we were ready to go for some treatment as it was upsetting and frustrating me reading everyone's ups and downs with no IVF in sight for us.

I think we're going to contact Create this week and see if we can have a consultation.  It's a pity we can't make the open day in July (will be up to my knees in mud in a field in Dorset doing the camping thing!)

It's gone pretty quiet around here, I guess people have wandered off to other thread groups.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Julie,

I'm not doing nat IVF, I got offered another NHS cycle so will do that prob end of the year, have to have an op in August so not much I can do.  yes its bloody fustrating when you can't get going on something!  Thats the boat I'm in!!

Good lUck with Create, I really liked them when  spoke to them. X


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

Just in case anyone makes the same mistake we did, the ISIS place in Colchester now do very few natural cycles now, the consultant who worked full time has left, so now it is down to chance that natural ovulation will coincide with the days when a doctors are available.

Chris


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Chris - that's awful. How can they offer a treatment like natural ivf part time? Ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

The point is that they basically do not offer it any more, I am sure they would do it if you insist but the chances of not collecting an egg have got to be higher.

It works if you are a basic case, down reg till the right time and then get started just right get EC on Friday, Golf on the weekend and transfer on Monday 

For us we need the short protocol so it has to be a 7 day per week clinic.

Chris


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hello everyone,

I can see no posts here for a while, but am booked in to see geeta nargund at create in october and would be great to swap notes with you ntaural ivfers.

is anybody out there!

cheers,

emma


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

Same here, after loosing several months to a wasted trip to Colchester.


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hi chris,

are you going in october too?

do you live near the create clininc?

how comes you chose colchester first?

this is last chance saloon for me.

em


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

Yes, the 4th.

No, Cambridge

Colchester is closer, create in Harley street is OK to get to, but the treatments they do in Wimbledon are going to be very difficult to get to.

Last chance, no quite, but the industrial strength IVF every few months vs natual every month would appear to give about the same chance for about the same cost, hopefully with less pain and suffering. I'd go with more of the full strenght IVF, but it is not me who gets all the needles.

Chris


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

I really want to do Nat IVF and maybe will after this next cycle, as i said i only changed my mind due to NHS giving me another shot.

Chris - Your banana looks like i feel!

I will be loitering to find out how you get on.  I've read alot of stuff that says strong drugs can produce poor quality eggs, I got preg naturally a year ago so in my head I think I satnd a better chance with my own uninterferred with eggs.  I don't produce may eggs anyway.

Good Luck.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I am new here and am really glad there is a thread for natural cycle ivf. As you can see from my profile, we were blessed with our son on our 3rd bash at ivf (fully stimulated-all at The Wessex in Hampshire). We have just had an unsuccessful cycle. We are thinking of changing clinics and are lured by The Woking Nuffield (great stats). 

However, I do rather feel that natural cycle ivf could be for us too. I am lucky enough to be pretty biologically normal (in the reproductive sense!), just the plumbing problem and feel that I can produce a good enough egg that will fertilise and become a decent embryo that could implant and give us another baby. I too agree that repeated harsh drugs could knacker egg quality, although I can't back this up with any science. 

And as you say, the costs and number of attempts all even out in the end, although surely natural is better on the body in the longterm?

I am in a dilemma! I have requested some info from Create. We live in the New Forest so fairly accessible to us. What are peoples experiences? Would be great to hear from any of you.

It may be that we do a full-on 5th IVF and if that fails with none spare, then go the natural route. 

LOL  Charlie 1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Charlie,

Me a plumbing problem too as well as now a poor responder due to my age. I figured if I am spending over £1000 on the maximum dose menopur and still only producing 3 weedy eggs i may as well go for 1 good egg through natural ivf.

Its very hard to find people who have been to Create, i dont know quite why this is, i guess natural ivf is still relatively new and the odds are nowhere near as good as normal ivf. but being on oldie my odds are pretty low anyway so i have nothing to lose really.

I have read lots of good feeback about dr nargund with people saying they felt very well cared for by her. (as well as a few not so nice things as she appeared on that cheap argc programme). I also think it may be bit less like a factory than my last clinic, who gave me my son so I'm not complaining, but you do feel like a number not a person there.

Geeta Nargund does say that there is some evidence to think that high doses of drugs damage the eggs and also may make the lining of the womb not ideal for implantation.

Like my dh says if you force grow tomatoes they are never as good as naturally ripened ones and i can see his point! My old eggs could do with some natural ripening i reckon.

Anyway I have an appointment on the 2nd of October and hope to start pretty soon after that so will keep you posted. 

stay in touch 

emma


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Charlie and Emma,

Just to let you know that we had a few cycles at Create and you are defnitely in good hands.  Although we didn't get a positive, I think that this was down to my age and not the treatment.  We did though get our best embryo ever on our first cycle and the London Fertility centre who actually do the egg collection and transfer, (it wasn't Create who did that bit for us as they didn't have an embryologist) were great.  

Knowing what I know now I wish we had tried natural cycle before all the stimulated ones, as I think that it's much better for your body. Ask Geeta about her results and successes she is very upfront about these things.  She doesn't mess you around and will advise what she thinks is the best for you and is aware of the financial pressures on us all.

I think it's a lovely clinic and would highly recommend it, if you have any questions you would like to ask then please feel free.  I haven't been on this thread for a while as it went pretty quiet and we have moved on to DE treatment now, but if I can help then feel free to ask away.

Good luck.

Chelley


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Chelley,

Thanks so much for your feedback, its really useful and great to hear positive things.

If you dont mind me asking how old are you? Infertility has made me very aware of my age and I am overly aware of my chances with any kind of IVF, natural or otherwise.

Do they do egg collection under sedation? At the Lister they do it under general anaesthetic and i am so scared of them. I would feel worried about doing lots of cycles on the trot at Create with GA.

I see you went to argc, I nearly did this time but i was a bit imtimidated by the regime there and all the drugs, so am going to the other extreme with natural ivf!

I wish you lots of joy and success with your DEs and thanks again for your post, it has made me feel even more positive about this next (and probably last)step.

Em x


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I too have just come across this thread - what a positive place this seems to be. My acupuncturist gave my husband details of St.Georges house yesterday and I have been very excited by this less intrusive approach. Does anyone have any statistics at all for success rates? Also does anyone know if there is a waiting list for treatment here?
These are all the things that have made us scared of another round of stimulated treatment so maybe this could be the place for us? 
Here's hoping for us all!
Neets


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Neets and Emma,

The egg collection is done under light sedation, but to be honest I was worried about that, I thought that I would feel the pain, but I didn't.  It seem very much like GA, they still have an anaesthetist and he injects something into the back of your hand and then you fall asleep, but it's not GA.  The worst part for me was that they give you a pain killing pessary whilst you are still asleep and I found that it made me feel a little bit sick about half an hour after taking it, however I think that was just me as I never heard of anyone else feeling like that.  It could also have been that we had a long car journey after each collection, so that might have added to it.  But the feeling didn't last long and then I was OK.

My age - Ah well, I often lie in real life but I can tell you that I am just 44, although I was 42 when I did the natural cycles, Geeta will let you know the odds and also will tell you about the research that has been done in France I think on older women showing that this treatment is much better for them and much more likely to be successful.

The ARGC was extremely tough and not for us, we are glad we did it, because we wanted to rule out any of the "what ifs", but it's hard and very expensive, they get great results though and for some women they have worked wonders, so I wouldn't try to put anyone off from going there are all.

I have no idea on the statistics for Create, but I would imagine that they are bound to be much less than an average clinic, because the odds of each cycle must be less just based on the fact that there will only be one egg and of course it still has to go through the stress of collection fertilisation and transfer and each stage has it's risks. (For the egg not you.)  But the reason people take this approach especially if there is male factor involved, is that you can still do icsi on one egg and the likelyhood of getting a better quality egg is much higher. So why put the women through a stimulated cycle if her eggs are fine.  Unfortunately, by the time we had reached this stage age was a factor for us, but in younger women I think this is a great approach.

Good luck ladies, let me know how you get on, I will be sending lots of positive vibes your way.    

Chelley
x x


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Chelley,
I have made an appointment for a consultation at St Georges House and feel it could be the way forward for us. Thanks for your advice.
Neets


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hello everyone.

Hi chelley, thanks again for feedback - i think i am less woried about sedation than GA, especially as everyone I have asked about it seems to not remember a thing, which is very reassuring! Lots of love for you on your journey.

I am 40 now with an incredibly low AMH level, so egg quality is a real problem for me, which is why I have chosen Create. i think their statisitics are about 10% but cumativley over 3 or 4 goes they are same as conventional ivf. And you can have one cycle after another becuase there are no heavy drugs involved, its just working with your natural cycle.

Sounds like a few of us might be going at around the same time. Neeta when is your appointment? Mine is October 2nd. 

Charlie are you going to make one?

On their website it says you may have to wait a while for an appointment but you can start very soon after that. Looks like no drinking this christmas! depending on how the appointment goes we are planning to have 3 or 4 trys on the trot.

Keep in touch everyone.

enjoy your sunday too

emma


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Emma,
My appointment is 2nd November. I am going to wait and see how I feel about the whole thing then and then like you maybe do a few goes on the trot if I feel comfortable about the process. Will be very interested to hear your feedback after your appointment.
Keep us posted!
Neets
x


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello

I have been reading your posts and thought i would join in. I have been ttc for 3 years, diagnosed with mild endometriosis during a lap last feb. Hubby has no problems (apart from me!!). My consultant has explained that he does not think that the endo could stop me from becoming pregnant so i am 'unexplained' and have been recommended for ivf. 

We want to try a few natural ivf cycles before going on to a fully stimulated cycle as I am scared of the drugs!!! We are seeing Geeta Nargund on Thursday (very excited) so will ask her about success rates. I was thinking I would try a couple of drug free cycles and then if that doesnt work a low dose cycle.

My consultant who seems more inclined towards medicated ivf said that the main risk with natural ivf is the emotional stress.....the chances are much lower ( i think in the region of 10% instead of about 25% but i am going to check with geeta) and so it can be very disappointing. But he said if I am aware of the lower success rate then it is an option.

I want to try it because I understand the ivf procedure (natural or medicated) can be quite diagnostic...if there is a problem with my egg quality, fertilisation, uterus lining etc it will be picked up as part of the process and perhaps I can address it before I need to go on to medicated ivf.

I will let you know how my first consultation goes and what Geeta says. 

Dixie


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck Dixie - let us know how you get on
Neets
x


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh good luck Dixie,

I will be thinking of you.

I am sure you have read the posts here that say she is lovely, and I dont think you can underestimate the positive effect feeling cared for and in good hands can make on an ivf cycle. Some of the medicated clinics are so factory like that the process ityself can be really stressful.

I too am scared of drugs, (buy they are too bad, I have had 3 gos of medicated and no real side affects). I think your statistics are about right, but cumativley they are about the same as conventional. I am an oldie so my chances are about 10% anyway.

It will be great to hear from you after your appointment, sending you lots of good wishes.

Hello Neeta, Charlie and Chelley too.

em x


----------



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I have just found out about natural IVF and wish i had known about it before.
I have recently finished my first stimulated IVF at Birmingham Womens ACU - BFN.  Due to start another IVF cycle next month but as i am on the maximum dose of Menopur - 6 ampules per day the drugs alone are costing over 1,000.
My cycle is regular and i ovulate every month (well i think i do as i get ovulation pain every month).  The problem i have is that i have no tubes due to 2 ectopics.
I am now looking into Natural IVF as i dont think all those drugs are good for my old eggs (40).

Does anyone know of anywhere in the Midlands that does Natural IVF and if so what are the costs?
Also what does the FSH stimulating drugs actually do?  What i mean is if i took fewer ampules of Menopur per day would that mean that the eggs would be the same quality but there would be fewer of them.  Or would i just not produce any follicles at all.
Hope this makes sense.  I am still trying to fully understand everything.

hope someone can help with this info.
many thanks
Juliet
xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

You can check about the natural ivf at the HFEA website.  Only 2 or 3 clinics in the country do it.  Not sure about the Midlands.  

Even OPK test does not tell you that you ovulated.  You can only check that by ultrasound or the progesterone test.  

Have u had an IVF and do you know what your response is.  If you are a good responder may be a good idea to have a regular IVF as your chances are likely to be higher than with natural IVF/mildly stimulated IVF where chances are relatively small.  

Hope this helps. Inc


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you use the search option on this FF website you will find quite a few posts/threads about natural IVF, including a post from a member who listed the hospitals that do this. Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86900.0

You may find some more helpful threads/posts if you do a quick search.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

smb has written that there is Midlands fertility services who do natural IVF.


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Just thought I would let you know that I had my appointment with Geeta. Feeling very positive and that we are finally getting somewhere.

First a doctor goes through a very detailed questionnaire asking lots of questions about both of our histories including medical conditions on maternal and paternal sides and any ops etc. Then this is passed to Geeta and she reviews it and then calls you in for a consultation. She is very approachable and upbeat. I have mild endo but apart from that we fall into the 'unexplained category'. Geeta explained my options....natural iui , natural IVF or mild IVF. I was surprised (but very excited) at how quickly the treatment could start. I saw her on Friday -Day 5 of my cycle and she said she could do the natural IUI for this cycle....so next thurs or friday I would go in to be inseminated!!!! Was a bit too soon so we have decided to try natural IVF next cycle....my first scan (to check my uterus for cysts and blood flow etc) is september 27th and then the following cycle (October) the treatment will start!!! CANT WAIT!!!!!  

Very excited Dixie


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Dixie, how old are you if I may ask and did you have any previous treatments?  If yes, do you respond well to drugs?


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Dixie,

How exciting!

thanks so much for feeding back. Did she mention any stats to you? 

October 2nd seems a long way away for me....but am sure it will come round soon.

keep in touch

em x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have now got my app. for 11 Oct, so Emma do send us your feedback, too.  Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Chelley (Sep 6, 2005)

Just wanted to post to say good luck to you all hear.  I am keeping up to date with all your stories and I have my fingers crossed for you all.

              

Come on girls I would like to see some BFP's posted on this link.

Hi Incy darling, well done on finally making a decision, it feels good doesn't it when you can just get on and do something.  Good luck and don't leave our other thread, I'll miss ya.

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hi all,

I know there are quite a few of us now about to start or at least go and see dr nargund. (maybe 4 or 5?)

i really hope we it goes brilliantly for all of us.

i am sorting out my vits and all the extra stuff im doing in preperation for a cycle at end of november.

here's what i'm doing, the list is getting a bit long now, makes me feel a bit ridiculous. if anyone got any other suggestions!

acupuncture
vitex - agnus castus
herby stuff from herbalist - i have stopped taking this now as feel uncomfortable taking drugs of any sort.
bee pollen
vita wests pre conception vit
vit c
vit e
eve primrose
fish oil

think thats it, altough will start taking selenium as sent hair samples off to foresight and selenium levels have come back a bit low.

foresight have told me to wiat four months and then retest but time is not on my side so i wont be waiting.

have a great weekend everyone.

dh got a gig on the thames on staurday so ds and i will go to that, should be fun.

em x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
First of all loads of luck to you all embarking on your treatment and to those of you awaiting consultations!
Can anyone tell me, can you self refer or does it have to be done by a doctor? I am hoping to have a consultation at Create but didn't want the hastle of having to go through GP?
Thankyou for any advice!
Love Prija


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Prija,

Welcome to our growing little group of create people! 

You can self refer, well i just rang up and made an appointment so i guess that means you can.

Keep in touch

emma


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Thankyou for your advice Emma. I will most certainly keep in touch, but I don't think I will be looking at a consultation until early 2008. I (like many of you) had a really tough year last year and I do not feel quite ready. I live in Newcastle, so I have the logistics of travel to consider as well. All the very best to you!
Love Prija


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi Chelley, 

Yes, it feels good to finally be doing sth.  Of course i will keep on checking the other thread and will keep up with the news.  When are u having your treatment?  

On the vits front.  
Acupuncture - non-specialist must be said due to price.  So probably helps with relaxation only...
I am taking folic acid x 2 
Supps for pregnant women
Vitamin E 400 mg with selenium
1000 mg fish oil
B6 vits.
DHEA - again
forgot to buy vit C when I went to restock the other day

DH on Zinc
Vit b12
Fish oil
Don't know what else to add for him.  Think he is not taking his as religiously as moa?!  
What is evening primrose for Emma?  
Fingers crossed for all of us.  

What is foresight?  What do they do?


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hiya,

Well my Dh continues to smoke (lightly) and do other generally unhealthy things, breaks my heart but what can i do. He  really really wants another babay but he just doenst link the things together in his head and as his sperm has come back as really good any time he is tested, so he is a bit complacent.

foresight are a bunch of people that analyse your hair and suggest vitamins to make sure you have all you need. Also in your hair they can pick up on if you have too much lead etc. you can check out thier website.

zita west does a pre conception supplement for men and women so maybe your dh can try that incon? its called vitamen (vitafem for women) and i get it from nutricentre.com who are pretty good.

do you get any side effects from the dhea? do you think it works? i am scared of it..

hope you are all having a sunny weekend

em x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm gearing up to contact Create and get going on a cycle.  I had been hoping to go to an open day first, but that's just not happening.  The feedback about Create seems good, so I think we'll just go for it.  It's exciting that there's a few of us now, I thought for a while there I was the only one going for the natural or soft approach!

I'm finally starting to feel exciting that something could finally happen for us, and I'm so pleased I'm in good company.


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome Julianne,

Feels like a reall momentum with the natural approach doesnt't it.

Only two weeks to go for me until my appointment.

em x


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG!! I finally did it, I called them and made an appt.  I was so hoping for something week after next as that's when DH is at a natural break between contracts.  Initially they told me it would take a couple of months for the first appt and then she said "oh, hang on, I've just had a cancellation for week after next if you can make it".  Well, uh, yeah.....  

Seems like it's meant to be all of a sudden.  I've sat by and read so many other people with their ups and downs, their tragedies and their joys, and now suddenly I'm gearing up to join the fray.  I can't quite believe it actually, I might actually be trying to make a baby at last.  Wow.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Julianne, is this app in Harley St then?  or Raynes Park?


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Er, I don't know!  I forgot they had a Harley Street clinic too.  I haven't had the confirmation email yet.  Where do they normally do the first consultations?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

they do it at both clinics hence I was asking.  I am at the Harley st.


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hiya,

The harley street one is called create and the wimbledon one is create at st georges house. but the embryology lab is at the harley st address, so EC and transfer is all done there whichever clinic you are at.

i am going to the south london one as i live in tooting.

em x


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

INCONCEIVABLE said:


> Dixie, how old are you if I may ask and did you have any previous treatments? If yes, do you respond well to drugs?


Hey Inconceivable

Sorry I havent replied earlier.....been mad at work and havent checked in to FF for quite a while. I am 31 and have never had any previous treatments. Geeta gave some stats but I cant remember exactly what they were ( definitely much lower than medicated ivf but i think over three treatments roughly the same odds).

I have been very happy with Create so far apart from their admin with appointments which has caused me a bit of stress - have had quite a few appointments cancelled and re-scheduled at the last minute which can be a pain! ( eg waited for two moths for first consultation and then it was cancelled one week before because Geeta was out on an international conference so rescheduled for the follwing month, then the re-scheduled consultation was not recorded in their diary by mistake  and it was only because I was crying my eyes out and my hubby went mad that they saw me- otherwise I would have had to wait another month! Then next thursday my first scan was scheduled but I was called today to say the doctor was not there from next thurs to next sat.....had to change to weds otherwise i would not be able to start ivf till the following cycle. Luckily I was free.....but the uncertainty and change is stressful when you need to take time off work and are looking forward to something). I am hoping that with these first few appointments I have just been unlucky and that generally I will be seen when I am booked from now on!!!! Has anyone else had this kind of experience ?


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Dixie,
Really wanted to bump this thread up a bit before it vanishes into oblivion. Sorry about the stress with the admin. When I eventually book my appointment I will call them a few days before to ensure all's is well. I tried to make an appointment for February but they asked me to call back in a month. I travel from Newcastle and this time I would like to schedule things around school holidays to take one extra stress out of the equation. Am I right in saying that you are starting treatment tomorrow? The very best of luck with everything! Let us know how you get on!
Love Prija


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hi everyone,

hey dixie,sounds rubbish about your appointments, lets just hope its a blip as that is an extra stress you dont need.

i think we should all do our best to keep the thread going as its anice place to come as we all start our treatment. my appointment is next tuesday, i will ring tomorrow as i would be sooo disappointed if it was changed at the last minute.

what month was your son born prija?

i had my follow up consultation at the lister, she was a bit sniffy about natural ivf and said it was only really good for women under 35, but i guess that is the same for any ivf...i will see what geeta says when she sees my shockingly low amh result.

sending you good vibes dixe as you are the fisrt of this little band of natural ivfers, post us all soon

em x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I guess they would be sniffy as they lose you as customer, don't they.  In any case, if you like me are not responding well to drugs then there may not be the point in forcing the body to do sth it cannot do.  

I wish I had known about natural ivf earlier.  

I have got my app on the 11th Oct so will see what Geeta says.  I only had two embies on my attempt with the ARGC on full stimms + 100 mg clomid so I guess if I now have one embie but better quality the odds may be the same for me.  The guy at the ARGC was also sniffy about natural IVF ie he said that I may ovulate before collection and so on.  But then that risk exists even with normal IVF and is not unknown to happen even at the ARGC.  

The cost is 6 or 7 times less.  I spent 8 k on their cycle and could not possibly afford another go with the quantity of eggs I am producing.  So maybe a few goes at Geeta's will still save me money if I can psychologically/emotionally endure it.  That's another question, methinks....

Is anybody taking DHEA at all?


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Hiya,

I ummed and ahhhed about taking dhea, but decided against it in the end as i was scared of the side effects. Have you noticed any?

I take bee pollen to improve egg quality, i havent had a cycle since i have started taking it though, so dont know if there will be any percievable improvement.

em


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Where do you buy bee pollen?  I haven't noticed any side effects from DHEA, nor have I noticed any improvement frankly. But then I was on huge dose of meds,which could have counterproductive in terms of egg quality.


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
I absolutely agree about keeping the thread going except I feel a fraud as not in middle of treatment at the moment! Em, I've just realised our boys are similar ages. My second son was born on 3rd March, 2004 exactly 2 weeks late! I think you are very brave giving birth at home!!
Excuse my ignorance but is DHEA taken to improve egg quality?
Good luck to all!
Prija


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hiya,

i'm not in the middle of a cycle either so dont worry about that.

dhea is a steroid i think....? incon may know more. it improves egg quality and egg yield although no conclusive studies have shwon this yet, lots of women and some doctors swear by it.

Yes our sons are avery similar age, mine starts nursery next tuesday, i'm nervous!

I get my bee pollen from a coule who look after bees and make products from it, I take 1 teaspoon of Apimist "honey" which has Bee Pollen, Bee Propolis and Royal Jelly all of whoch are supposed to be really amazing for you.

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

catch up soon

em x

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hopeful emma said:


> I get my bee pollen from a coule who look after bees and make products from it, I take 1 teaspoon of Apimist "honey" which has Bee Pollen, Bee Propolis and Royal Jelly all of whoch are supposed to be really amazing for you.
> 
> http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html


Sorry to crash ladies but just wanted to agree with Emma 

I took Apimist with last 2 IVFs and taking again this time round. I've no idea if it's specifically this that's helped, or a combination of things, but embryologist said all eggs collected have been good quality (great considering I'm 38 !!).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for that info Natasha. Good luck with the next few weeks!
Em, my son started nursery last week. It was awful on the day, but as it's only 2 1/2 hours I'm barely in the house before I have to go back again. Make sure you keep busy and have some 'you' time. Hello to everybody else!
Prija


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

hiya,

i have just confirmed amy appointment, so still on for next week. 6 days to go!

em


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All

My appointment was changed AGAIN from today back to tomorrow because the doctor was ill ...aaarrggghh!!! 

Anyway still very excited and positive about the treatment. I think first scan is a doppler scan and then trans-vaginal scan....and then they will let me know if they see any problems. IVF induction is straight after these scans with the nurse tomorrow......will let you all know how I get on and what the next steps are as I am starting the IVF this cycle    


Dixie  xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Emma, are u in Raynes Park then?  As Harley st is only on Thursdays.


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Dixie,
Sorry about the cancellation! Anyway, here's to tomorrow!! Lots of luck!
Prija


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

good luck tomorrow dixie! keep us posted.

hi incon, yes i am in raynes park as i live in sw london so its pretty handy for me.

i am going to bring up the changing appointment thing at my consultation...

em x


----------



## dixie9000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

So my first natural IVF started yesterday- I am soooooo excited!

I had my first scan at Create yesterday and all went well. The staff were really friendly. I didnt see Geeta though. Another doctor (Dr Rami) did the trans-vaginal scan (it was a bit uncomfortable but not as bad as the hcg- it lasts about ten minutes). He checks the ovaries, uterine cavity, endometrium lining and blood flow to the uterus. All looked okay (he spotted the lasering done for my endo) for me so he said both natural and medicated ivf were an option for me. We went for natural IVF. We then had the IVF induction which just explained what was involved and showed me the way i have to inject myself.

So now I have to call them on Day 1 of my cycle (this sunday/monday- they are not open on Sundays so if it starts sunday i call them on monday). Then they will call me in around Day5 for a scan to check the lining and follicles etc. Then I will be required to inject Gonal F and another drug (cant remember the name) to control ovulation. I will do that for three or four days and go in for another scan. They will then call me into the London Fertility centre in Harley street for egg collection and sperm collection. They will wash the sperm and if it fertilises the egg then we will be told the next day. I will need to go back to the London Fertility Centre for embryo transfer. Two weeks later I will do a pregnancy test to find out if it worked.

For those of you going for a first consultation and wanting to start treatment straight away please note:

1) HIV/ Hep B/ Hep C blood test needs to be done before treatment. I need this by next week but my GP cant get the results back to me on time - so now we are having the test done at Create at a cost of £250  

2) There is a form to be filled out by your doctor which is just checking there is no drug abuse/ mental abuse/ disability etc that may affect a potential child. Again I needed it by monday and was lucky enough to get an appointment yesterday and my doctor filled it in straight away- but i know some doctors take a few days to complete forms.

3) If egg collection or embryo transfer needs to be done at the weekend then there is an additional charge of £250.

4) I thought the initial scan and IVF induction would last about an hour and a half but my appointment was at 1pm and I left there at 3.40pm. My hubby could not stick around because he had to get back to work. There was quite a bit of waiting in the waiting room (about an hour) in between scan/ induction/ injection demo. 


Hope this gives you a good idea of what happens but let me know if you have any questions.

ps: when waiting in the waiting room I heard a client ring in and the receptionist said "Congratulations -that is fantastic news!" She then went on to calculate how many weeks pregnant the client was and when she needed to come in for a scan. So at least it is working for somebody!!!  Gave me a positive feeling!

Excited Dixie xxxx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Dixie,
Fantastic and I am sooo excited for you! I bet you are thrilled that it is all starting. Loads and loads of luck!
Love Prija


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Dixie - thx for the info.  V. useful.  I have already done Hep, B, c and Hiv and am awaiting results.  The form for mental /drug abuse sounds a bit bureaucratic...and time wasting...

Wonder why Geeta is the only one who does consultations if they have got other drs.  When I last called I was told that she works in her private clinics in addition to nhs. 

The drug that controls ovulation is probalby cetrotide or orgalutran?


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi,
I think that form is standard and I think it is an HFEA requirement.  As far as I am aware the GP does not include things like depression if for a good reason eg. infertility etc. I suppose it's not that unreasonable but just one extra thing for us to get done.
Take care!
Prija


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Having just caught up with the thread, I'm now concerned that I haven't heard from Create re my appt next week.  I was supposed to get a follow-up email but it hasn't arrived (I still have no idea where I'm supposed to go!)  I think I'll call them on Monday to check that my appt hasn't been lost (!) I will be so cross and disappointed if that's the case.  My experience of their 'front of house' set up hasn't been great either, but I hear the clinical side is fantastic, so it's probably worth dealing with the ditzy receptionist.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113215.new#new


----------

